# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Montando calha de LED - 200 LEDS x 3W - Finalizado - Fts pg 9

## Fabricio Fonseca

Bom pessoal, até que fim minha calha LED sairá do papel, quase tudo chegou, faltando apenas o controlador com PWM que comprarei após esta tudo terminado.

*Antes de ler qualquer coisa, por favor, entenda que eu não tenho responsabilidade por qualquer perda, dano ou prejuízo causado pelo uso desta informação. É apenas uma documentação. Se você decidir utilizar a documentação para construir o seu próprio controlador e calha LED, você faz por sua própria conta e risco.*

Espero concluir esse projeto em um mês 09/2010, não terei pressa, montarei tudo aos poucos para não da nada errado, afinal foi um investimento de um pouco mais de R$ 4500,00.
Como esse topico focarei somente na luminária, não comentarei sobre o projeto total, para quem não conhece aqui está.  Topic

Somente o resumo do projeto para qual essa luminária atenderá:
Reef de corais diversos, 176x70x70.

*Meu objetivo é demonstrar passo a passo para que outros leigos como eu, com quase nenhum conhecimento de eletrônica e com muita disposição consegue montar algo bacana.*

Aquisição:
200 LEDS CREE pretendo usar 192 sendo a proporção de 2 XPG (White) para 1 XRE (Royal Blue) - comprei na rapidled e dealextreme:

*128* x CREE XP-G R5 Cool White 3W LED on Star - Data Sheet Binning and Labeling
*64* x CREE XR-E Royal Blue 3W LED on Star - Data Sheet - Binning and Labeling Guide
*16* x Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver - Especificação
*4* x calhas de aluminio para dissipação FNT-020-AL-C 30 cm x 19.5 cm
*2* x Led Dimmer Brilho Ajustavel Controller Dc 12v 8a N
*4* x calhas de acrílico personalizada para o tamanho correto (acabamento)
*196* x lentes de 40 graus - Elliptical Optic Lens

Pois bem, esses são os meus brinquedinhos, pretendo colocar 36 leds por calha, sendo que 24 serão brancos e 12 azuis, forão feitos nessas dimensões para possíbilitar mais calhas caso seja necessário e até mais leds nas calhas caso seja necessário.

[align=center]_Para cada calha, serão utilizados 3 drivers e 36 leds dispostos da seguinte maneira. Note na imagens os furos que serão feitos para fixar os leds._
 [/align]
A base será toda furada para que os leds sejam parafusados e não colados, oq devo usar entre o dissipador e o led? Pasta térmica?

Como utilizarei 4 calhas, futuramente consigo fazer o simular do amanhecer, por do sol e quem sabe fases da lua etc...

_Minha dúvida inicial, fui aconselhado a utilizar 12 leds em série por drivers, sendo que não devem ser misturados em um unico driver as 2 cores, por isso usarei 3 drivers por calha sendo 1 para os azuis e 2 para os brancos.
Como devo configurar os drivers para cada 12 leds azuis e brancos? Usarei o dimmer junto ao driver, oq devo ter para conseguir regular e como regular? Vi em um tópico em outro forum que usam resistores ou diodos não lembro oq era após o out de cada fonte, se bem me lembro era para não queimar os primeiros leds da série assim quando fossem ligados, podendo sofrer sobrecarga, isso procede? Ou só ligando em série já basta? O que mais preciso para montar essas calhas além do discriminado acima?_

Lembro, sou leigo em eletrônica, por isso preciso de ajuda básica  :Big Grin: 
Quero montar uma calha bem bacana e que seja durável, nunca usando os LEDS em 100%

Em breve começarei a postar as fotos passo a passo.

*Dicas e sugestões serão bem vindas.... Nada é fixo, tudo pode ser mudado ser for para melhorar...*

*Montagem*

1º - 29/07/2010 - comecei a soldar os leds, tentei soldar em série, me arrependi, como o layout pretendido os leds ficam muito próximos, acabaria encostando na lente e fazendo besteira, resolvi soldar todos os + e - dos leds separadamente após isso usarei algum conector para uni-los.


Pasta térmica que estou utilizando

Cola térmica

Erro de iniciante, achas que quanto mais potente melhor... Não se engane isso torra os leds



Dissipadores (4x)

Solda de 50 w, aconslho de 30

Minha mesa de trabalho

Fios (0.5), aconselho, quanto mais fino melhor, mais facil de soldar


Led XPG - após soldado


LedS XPG soldados, somente o negativo


Após solda

----------


## António Vitor

Esses drivers são diferentes dos meus, os meus dão sempre uma amperagem fixa, pelo que vi esses não...ou seja dependendo da amperagem vai depender a tensão de trabalho dos leds, e portanto a maior ou menor dissipação do driver se estiver a trabalhar com poucos leds..
daí terem recomendado esse numero de leds...se tiver sido o vendedor eu confiava nesse valor...

tive a ver nas especificações...
dá 62.5W, mas  funciona até 1.2 amps, cuidado os xr-e não se aconselham a alimentar com mais de 700 mA.

fazendo contas o numero de 12 parece bem...
12x3W estará dentro do limite...

a tensão de funcionamento vai até 48v, cada xp-g andará nos 3.2 volts a 3w, e vais poder usaar mais que 12 leds no caso dos xp-g....
14x3.2 volts ainda dá....

vais ter maximo 4 volts em cada led...(com 12 leds em série)
isso consegue mandar 1.2 amperes, cuidado, com os xr-e podem pifar em pouco tempo! muito amperagem..

isso dá para configurar?
tipo meter no maximo 700 mA para os xr-e e 1000 mA para os xp-g?
assim limitavas também a tensão para cada led...
eles para estarem numa detrminda amperagem têm de receber uma determinada tensão...

mais coisas...
tens de usar até 10 volts nos potenciometros para dimming, vais ter de usar uma fonte externa, porque os drivers também aceitam esse input...

agora não convem ultrapassar os 10 volts...que é o limite do driver, mas também não sei o mal que fará see ultrapassares este limite...
basta alimentar com 10 volts máximo o tal potenciometro para dimming.

portantto algumas diferenças para o meu sistema...
mas tal como tu sou leigo na electronica, melhor esperar pelas ajudas de pessoas mais entedidas que eu...
 :Wink: 
abraço!

----------


## António Vitor

Tens de usar pasta termica entre o star pcb e o dissipador...
vamos ver como isso fica....
 :Wink: 
faz as coisas com calma e espera por mais conselhos.




> Como devo configurar os drivers para cada 12 leds azuis e brancos? Usarei o dimmer junto ao driver, oq devo ter para conseguir regular e como regular? Vi em um tópico em outro forum que usam resistores ou diodos não lembro oq era após o out de cada fonte, se bem me lembro era para não queimar os primeiros leds da série assim quando fossem ligados, podendo sofrer sobrecarga, isso procede? Ou só ligando em série já basta? O que mais preciso para montar essas calhas além do discriminado acima?


ha agora entendi...
sim assim vais prevenir mais amperagem nos leds...

como tiha referido vais ter de ver nas especificações e graficos dos leds...
os xr-e são diferentes sdos xp-g e vão ter tensões diferentes de funcionamento...

os leds não são feitos todos por igual, vais ter diferentes tensões em cada led mesmo em série, joga pelo seguro, mete o dimming no máximo, e vai aumentando até teres a tensão máxima que tu queres nos leds, e deixa ficar, não seei é se com o dimming analógico vais poder usar o pwm depois...

a 3.5 volts os xr-e funcionam a uma determinada amperagem, proxima do limite...com 3.5 volts os xp-g dariam acima bem acima de 1.2 amperes...acho se eu estou lembrado das funções tensão versus amperagem que vi das epecificações dos xp-g.

eu vou tentar achar esses graficos para determinar afinal que tensão deverás ter em cada led...

portanto mete o dimming no maximo e aumentando progressivamente vai testando a tensão dee cada led para evitar queimar isso e afinares até teres o maximo.

Estou a ver um problema ....se um queimar vais ter aumento de tensão nos restantes, se o buck desse para limitar a amperagem a um determinado valor seria bom...tal como os meus bucks...
Se nunca nenhum queimar nunca vais ter problemas...o pior é se um queimar...

para circuitos de protecção acho que vai haver alguém a te poder ajudar, tens é de esperar...

os leds são diferentes e vais ter tensões diferentes mesmo sendo "iguais", alguma variação vais ter na tensão em cada um, vai testando e evita teres tensões que alimentem (em todos leds) estes acima das sespecificações...

eu se fosse a ti comprava algum limitador de corrente para ligar aos teus drivers, (isto se ele não o fizer.)
protegias os leds de queimarem em cascata...

assim nem precisavas do tal potenciometro...
por mais uns trocos acho que era um bom investimento...

----------


## António Vitor

acho que os teus drivers dão para controlar a amperagem...

estive a ver as especificações com mais cuidado e existe um potenciometro pequeno com a referencia de svr2, que te limita a amperagem do driver...
e svr1 a tensão...
tens de o desmontar a parte de cima...

hum...podes usar o potenciometro de dimming para ires vendo o que acontece á tensão dos leds depois de alterares os valores de svr2, como te tinha dito em cima...assim jogas pelo seguro. e vai aumentando até estar no maximo (semppre com tensões seguras nos leds).

com esses potenciometros nos drivers, podes nem sequer usar o dimming, tal como te estava a dizer será apenas util para testar diferentes valores que vais metendo no tal svr2. sem risco de queimar leds...

irias depois aumentado a tensão devagarinho e testando a tensão em cada led em serie...

Se estiver no maximo com 10 volts o dimming control, e teres a tal tensão de trabalho nrormal nos leds tens isso perfeito, e limitado também na amperagem, e portanto com os leds seguros mesmo que um se queime...

antes de ligares os leds, verifica se o controlador de dimming está a trabalhar bem com o driver.
mede a tensão de saida do driver...
se for tipo 48v, não estará a fazere dimming....cuidado

12 xp-g em série com 48 volts e queimam de certeza...isto se a amperagem não for limitada como acho que será....
mas tendo pel menos 36 volts estás seguro e podes indo aumentando no dial do dimming control.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Tens de usar pasta termica entre o star pcb e o dissipador...
> vamos ver como isso fica....
> 
> faz as coisas com calma e espera por mais conselhos.
> 
> 
> 
> ha agora entendi...
> sim assim vais prevenir mais amperagem nos leds...
> ...


Desculpe-me pela ignorância, mas realmente sou leigo....
Comprarei uma fonte de 10v para utilizar no dimmer, que eu saiba o dimmer irá controlar a voltagem, qual a voltagem máxima que devo enviar para os XPG? E XRE?

Como faço a limitação da amperagem?
Pela loja que me vendeu, rapidled, fui aconselhado a usar 700ma para os XRE e 1000ma para os xpg. Como faço essa limitação?

----------


## nuno.henriques

este tópico vem mesmo a calhar. :SbSourire: 

há uns dias que ando a trocar mail's com o Mike da rapidled sobre esses drivers, vou colocar aqui essa mesma pergunta que lhe fiz e a resposta dele:

P - "to adjust the current to 700mA in dimable drives. it's a "button" or i need more anything? (sorry, but i´m not a great electrician) lol
it's complicated find that stuff here in portugal and i never have one in my hands to see the mecanism."

R - "You can do it two ways.  There's a knob you can adjust inside the driver (SVR2) that will adjust the max current.  So you can change the current by adjusting that.  Or, the better way to do it is to get a 0-10V regulator.  Most people use a potentiometer for this, it's basically a knob that you turn up or down to adjust current.
   Mike"

mas como leigo em termos eléctricos que sou, espera por opiniões mais válidas.

cumps

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Transporto para aqui o post que tinha colocado no tópico do António.

"Boas.

segundo o manual, tens que ajustar a voltagem e a corrente.

O manual, podes tirar daqui:

Switching Power Supply - Mean Well Switching Power Supply Manufacturer

Tens 2 pots debaixo da tampa, o SVR1 é a voltagem, e o SVR2 é a corrente.

Pelos dados do led XP-G, tens 3,2V de tensão por LED a 700mA.

Quer isto dizer que podes ligar:

48/3,2= 15 leds por driver.

Eu ligava 14, e ajustava a diferênça no SVR1 para ficar com folga.

Agora, para fazeres isto, precisas de um multimetro. Porque ao que me parece, os pots não têm nenhuma escala ao lado como referência.

Se puderes tirar uma foto do driver aberto, sempre ajuda a perceber como ele é.

Mas, se não tiveres nenhuma referência visual, a melhor forma de fazer sem causar danos é:

1º - Ajustas o SVR2 (corrente) para metade do seu curso. Assim tens aproximadamente 650mA de corrente.
2º - Ajustas o SVR1 (tensão) para metado do curso também. Isto porque, segundo o manual, o SVR1 ajusta a saida só entre 43.2V a 52.8V. 14leds x 3,2V dá-te 44,8V. Teoricamente, ajustando este a metade do curso, ficarás com cerca de 47V na saida, o que não é grave porque dá-te mais 0,15V por led. Isto não faz mal aos leds.


Antes mesmo de ligares os led's ao driver, mede a tensão de saida para ver se está mesmo perto destes 47V.

Depois, tens que ligar o multimetro em serie com os led's e o controlador para veres a corrente que tá a ser enviada. Ajustas no SVR2 de forma a que meças 0,7A no multimetro.

Depois disto, vais ajustando o SVR1 para menos, até ao ponto em que a corrente começa a diminuir no multimetro.

QD começa a diminuir, quer dizer que já tás a dar tensão insuficiente e tás a baixar o ponto de funcionamento do led.

Qd chegas a este ponto, voltas a aumentar um pouquito até a corrente voltar aos 0,7A, e dás mais uma folguinha no potênciometro para mais. Mas muito pouca.

Desta forma minimizas o stress no controlador e nos led's.

Atenção, eu nunca usei esses controladores, tou-te só a dizer o que faria não conhecendo o equipamento, pq assim tentaria reduzir ao máximo o risco de estragar material.

Esse controlador, parece-me mt pouco "user friendly" para quem não tem conhecimentos de electrónica.


Experimenta fazer isto só com os XP-G, para os XR-E, os valores são certamente diferentes, e tem que se ver o datasheet deles.

Mas não ligues logo tudo, faz a experiencia só com um controlador, e só qd esse tiver dominado, é que avanças para os outros.

Espero que isto ajude, mas é dificil dar estas indicaçõessem ter o material á frente para ver a evolução da experiência.

Boa sorte!

"

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Tive a ler o tópico.

Se recomendam 1A para os XP-G, isto altera as contas que tinha feito.

A 1A, tens cerca de 3,35V por led. Mas dá 14 led's à mesma.

Agora, se o fabricante recomenda 12, vai por aí, mas acho que não vais ter ajuste no SVR1 para uma tensão tão baixa. 12 led's a 1A dá 40,2V! O SVR1 regula como tinha dito de 43,2 para cima. Embora estes 2V de diferênça tenham pouco impacto nos led's (dá mais 0,16V por led).

Pergunta-lhes, o porque da recomendação dos 12 led's.

Mesmo em termos de potência, não faz sentido. Os 63W de limite que eles falam, é para 48V com 1,3A de corrente, só vais usar 1 A, logo vais tar abaixo do limite. ( 3,35 * 14 = 46,9V ; P = UxI = 46,9x 1A = 46,9W) Ficam quase 20W para o factor cagaço!

Esclarece isso com eles.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Desculpe-me pela ignorância, mas realmente sou leigo....
> Comprarei uma fonte de 10v para utilizar no dimmer, que eu saiba o dimmer irá controlar a voltagem, qual a voltagem máxima que devo enviar para os XPG? E XRE?
> 
> Como faço a limitação da amperagem?
> Pela loja que me vendeu, rapidled, fui aconselhado a usar 700ma para os XRE e 1000ma para os xpg. Como faço essa limitação?


pelo pot  no driver, é um potenciometro SVR2 lê nas especificações....diz lá que tens de abrir a caixa do driver para veres os dois o svr1 que limita a tensão e o svr2 da amperagem.

aquilo não deve dizer que amperagem fica limitado tens de observar com um multimetro. e para isso é mais fácil ver a tensºao em cada led quando os ligares em série..

para baixar a potência e protegeres os leds na afinação do tal pot svr2 tens de reduzir o "volume" do potenciometro para o dimming, reduzir ou meter no maximo pode ser se o teu driver for como o meu buck e funcionar ao contrário...
não sei.

para veres se realmente nao tem risco ligares os leds 12 de cada vez em série, terá de ter menos de 36 volts, se tiveres menos de 36 á saida do driver, se ligares os 12 leds em série o risco é nulo....

depois vais mexendo no dimming e no tal pot svr2 até teres a tensºao que queres nos leds com o poteciometro do dimming no maximo.

por exemplo a 3.2 v nos xp-g tens 700 mA, ou seja para reduzirees o risco de queimar leds, terás que ter 3.2 v quando meteres o dimming ao minimo (maxima potencia nos leds), e para isso acontecer tenns de ir afinando o tal pot svr2, para ficar limitado na amperagem a 700 mA.
isto acontece quando tiveres mais uma vez o dial no minimo (ou será ao contrário)no dimming e tiveres a tensão de 3.2 nos xp-g
nao vais ter mais de 700 mA.

----------


## António Vitor

> Tive a ler o tópico.
> 
> Se recomendam 1A para os XP-G, isto altera as contas que tinha feito.
> 
> A 1A, tens cerca de 3,35V por led. Mas dá 14 led's à mesma.
> 
> Agora, se o fabricante recomenda 12, vai por aí, mas acho que não vais ter ajuste no SVR1 para uma tensão tão baixa.
> 
> Pergunta-lhes, o porque da recomendação dos 12 led's.
> ...


Estava a escrever a minha resposta, quando tu enviastes a tua...
Muito bem explicado João...
podees meter o pot SVR2 no meio como ele disse Fabricio, ou se queres ter mais sumo, faz com o multimetro e vê onde ele pára (com os leds ligados), se tiveres 3,2 volts nos xp-g vais ter de ter 700 mA...

uma ideia e aí nem precisavas de tar com potenciometros para dimming, será colocar no meio e ir variando até obteres 3.2 volts nos leds isto no svr2.
mais e os leds podem queimar cuidado. ( a 3.3V temos 1 Amp, que os leds aguentam beem se forem bem arrefecidos)

e cuidado com a electricidade se o driver abre fica partes com corrente de 220v à mosotra...., 
ou 110v, não sei a tensão normal ai no brasil...e pode acontecer acidentes
muito cuidado com isso!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Estou a ver um problema ....se um queimar vais ter aumento de tensão nos restantes, se o buck desse para limitar a amperagem a um determinado valor seria bom...tal como os meus bucks...
> Se nunca nenhum queimar nunca vais ter problemas...o pior é se um queimar...


Boas António.

Se te queimar um led, apagam todos porque estão ligados em serie, qd um queima, interrompe o circuito. A não ser que por algo macabro ele fique em curto-circuito. Mas tenho ideia que ficam em aberto, pelo menos os led's pequenos, ficam em aberto....

Com estes, ainda não brinquei!  :Big Grin:   :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António.
> 
> Se te queimar um led, apagam todos porque estão ligados em serie, qd um queima, interrompe o circuito. A não ser que por algo macabro ele fique em curto-circuito. Mas tenho ideia que ficam em aberto, pelo menos os led's pequenos, ficam em aberto....
> 
> Com estes, ainda não brinquei!  
> 
> Abraço


ouvi dizer que era normal quando queimam se transformarem num fio condutor...o que se a amperagem nao estiver limitada, vai ser catastrofe para os outros leds...
por isso aconselhei ele a colocar no pot svr2 um valor mais seguro.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> ouvi dizer que era normal quando queimam se transformarem num fio condutor...o que se a amperagem nao estiver limitada, vai ser catastrofe para os outros leds...
> por isso aconselhei ele a colocar no pot svr2 um valor mais seguro.


Desculpe-me pela ignorância, oq é pot?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> ouvi dizer que era normal quando queimam se transformarem num fio condutor...o que se a amperagem nao estiver limitada, vai ser catastrofe para os outros leds...
> por isso aconselhei ele a colocar no pot svr2 um valor mais seguro.


Humm, bom se isso acontecer, a corrente limitada não impede stress aos led's.

No entanto, este driver limita a corrente ( SVR2).

Repara que, a tensão do que ficou em curto é distribuida por todos, ou seja, imaginando que tinhas 12 originalmente e 1 queima. Passas a ter mais 0,3V por led nos restantes 11. (3,35V / 11). Isto vai meter os led's em stress pq aumentas a potência dissipada neles.

Antes tinhas 3,35Vx1A=3,35W.
Passas a ter 3,38 x1A=3,38W

Na pratica, se a dissipação for boa, não vai queimar mais nada dos led's. Mas a longo prazo, reduz o tempo de vida dos mesmos.

Ou seja, concluindo, se calhar safas-te sem mais danos se actuares rapidamente, mas que prejudica os led's, sim prejudica.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Desculpe-me pela ignorância, oq é pot?


Pot é abreviação de potênciometro.

O potênciometro é um componente que permite variar directamente uma resistência e indirectamente uma corrente ou tensão, consoante o desenho do circuito onde foi inserido.

Isot não querendo massacrar...  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Este pot que falo no driver do Fabrico deve ser tipo bem pequeno e para mudares de valores terás de ter uma chave de fendas, digo eu....
tira uma foto a isso Fabricio.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Este pot que falo no driver do Fabrico deve ser tipo bem pequeno e para mudares de valores terás de ter uma chave de fendas, digo eu....
> tira uma foto a isso Fabricio.


Hj anoite vou tirar fotos, e postarei....

----------


## António Vitor

> Humm, bom se isso acontecer, a corrente limitada não impede stress aos led's.
> 
> No entanto, este driver limita a corrente ( SVR2).
> 
> Repara que, a tensão do que ficou em curto é distribuida por todos, ou seja, imaginando que tinhas 12 originalmente e 1 queima. Passas a ter mais 0,3V por led nos restantes 11. (3,35V / 11). Isto vai meter os led's em stress pq aumentas a potência dissipada neles.
> 
> Antes tinhas 3,35Vx1A=3,35W.
> Passas a ter 3,38 x1A=3,38W
> 
> ...


João os leds não funcionam como as resistências...
Se tiveres 3.38 volts vais ter de ter mais amperagem, não há volta a dar...

Se for como o meu buck que limita a corrente, limitará a tensão indirectamente, agora não sei como se comportará esse driver só testando.

por isso posso até meter só um led, funciona na mesma...
julgo que esses drivers é a mesma coisa.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O dele limita a corrente, logo se dás mais tensão, ela tem que ir para algum lado. A não ser que esteja mal explicado no PDF, e que basicamente, estejas a ajustar a tensão máxima, ou seja, até onde os led's podem ir. No caso de não precisarem, não usam. Mas o que percebi, é que ele é um regulador de tensão tb, ou seja, vai tentar fixar o valor de tensão, á semelhança do que faz por exemplo os LM78xx.

O teu dá a tensão que é necessária, que os led's pedem, só limita a corrente.

Como te digo, posso ter percebido mal o pdf dos drivers, mas foi esta a ideia com que fiquei.

Mas só ele mesmo para testar, eu não tenciono usar aquele tipo de drivers, até penso mesmo fazer o driver à medida para não tar a usar uma bateria de drivers.

Tenho que olhar melhor para aquilo...

----------


## António Vitor

pois realmente não sei...

mas se não vai dar mais que por exemplo 700 mA não pode dar mais que uma determinada tensão para os leds, senão a amperagem terá de subir...

pode dissipar a tensão em forma de calor no próprio driver...
sinceramente agora não sei..

pode ser que limite ambos, quer a tensão quer a amperagem...

como a tensão está dependente da amperagem e vice versa se um deles ultapassar o limte, vai reduzir o outro para que tal não aconteça..
espero não estar a dizer nenhum disparate..
hehe

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Ai vão as fotos dos meus brinquedos


LEDS, Lentes e suportes


Multímetro que tenho










LED XRE

Como esse multimetro como faço para regular a correta amperagem?
E a voltagem, como regulo?

Desulpe-me pela ignorância, n sou tão burro, se me ensinar eu faço.. rs....

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> pois realmente não sei...
> 
> mas se não vai dar mais que por exemplo 700 mA não pode dar mais que uma determinada tensão para os leds, senão a amperagem terá de subir...
> 
> pode dissipar a tensão em forma de calor no próprio driver...
> sinceramente agora não sei..
> 
> pode ser que limite ambos, quer a tensão quer a amperagem...
> 
> ...


Ai vão as fotos, só faltará do dissipador.

----------


## António Vitor

Não te sintas burro, só o facto de teres coragem para fazer uma coisa destas revela uma pessoa intelgente...
e ninguém sabe tudo, temos de aprender...uns sabem mais que outros mas isso é porque aprenderam...como tu vais aprender...

Os pots são fácilmente visiveis... 
ambos brancos um até tem um buraco na chapa de dissipação (para libertar calor?) para regulares...
Esse é o SVR1 para limitar a tensão...

o SVR2 para limitares a amperagem está aqui visivel..



rodas com uma chave philips e vai alterando o valor...

como isso dá 1.2 amperes, se rodares o svr2 a meio deverá dar proximo de metade desse valor (valor seguro para ambos os leds)
coloca os leds em série e verifica a tensão em cada led...

no caso dos xp-g coloca o multimetro a medir tensão continua _(rodas no sentido contrário dos ponteiros do relógio, depois da posição off do teu multimetro, 3 posições e vais ler tensões até 20 volts continuos)_ e um polo do multimetro no + e o outro no - do led...
vês aqui:

mesmo depois de teres ligado os leds em série assim lês a tensão em cada led individualmente...

para teres acho que 700 mA nos xp-g vais ter 3.2 volts de tensão nos leds...

Julgo que o teu driver vai limitar a amperagem e portanto tens uma situação segura, mesmo que queime um dos leds..é mais fácil medires a tensão que a corrente (amperagem), estão ambas ligadas...
Ao achares a tensão no led vais saber a quantos amperes está.

eu depois posto aqui as funções da voltage versus amperes...em cada tipo dee led.

acho que se rodares o SVR1 para teres a tensão de saida do driver de 3.2x(numero de leds em serie), limitada a esse valor, ganhas também segurança...

é então uma questão de tweaking...

atenção a imagem do led parece ser de um XR-e, os xp-g são os mais pequenos...
Estes (XR-e) não aguentam tanta amperagem, mas a tensão tem de ser mais alta para amperagens mais baixas... julgo que 3.5 a 700 mA.
depois vejo os gráficos...

----------


## António Vitor

como dissestes que eras leigo no assunto aconselho-te a lers alguns topicos aqui neste site:
A Lei de Ohm no Ibytes Website

tem cuidado com os curto circuitos...podem dar cabo de um driver ou leds...

leds são diodos, que não respeitam a lei de ohm..
 :Smile: 

mas tens aqui estes gráficos para saberes com uma determinada tensão quantos amperes tens...
Gráfico XP-G:

gráfico XR-E:


repara nos Xr-e não é linear e portanto falha a lei de ohm, mas observa que com valorees acima de 3.5 volts, mais 0.1 volt representa cada vez mais impacto na amperagem...

daí preferir limitar a corrente e nunca a tensão...

Vê os gráficos...
com estes podes obter a amperagem bastando em cad led medires a tensão...

----------


## António Vitor

Num circuito em série vais ter em qualquer lugar do circuito a mesma amperagem, diferentes tensões em cada led deverá estarem relacionadas com diferenças nos leds...existem ligeiras diferenças... é como nos gemeos...
 :Wink: 

esses gráficos não são completamente rigorosos...mais uma aproximação.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Ok, multimetro (por acaso é igualzinho ao meu!!  :Big Grin: ):

Medir tensão:

Para medires tensão continua é os valores em "V..." do lado esquerdo do multimetro.

Qt à ligação das pontas do multimetro, tens 3 furos.

Um deles é o comum "com", o de baixo, é a massa, é o cabo preto!

Depois o vermelho, para medires tensão, é o buraco do meio! Este furo usa-se para medir tensão, resistência, e *BAIXAS* correntes. Correntes *até 200mA*. Se tentares medir mais, queimas o fusivel do multimetro, portanto, não te enganes qd for para medir corrente!!

Ainda sobre a tensão. A tensão mede-se em paralelo com a fonte de tensão que se quer medir. Por exemplo, queres medir a tensão de saida do driver, colocas a ponta preta no negativo, e a vermelha no positivo do driver.

Ao contrario do que possas pensar, não é grave se trocares as pontas. Se isso acontecer, vai-te dar uma tensão negativa. portanto, para todos os efeitos, ignora o sinal menos.

Mas antes de encostares as pontas onde quer que seja, tens que rodar o selector para tensão continua (V...) e escolhes o valor. O valor no selector tem que ser maior que o valor esperado para realmente teres uma medição. 
Se por acaso, puseres o selector por exemplo na posição "20" e o valor que tiveres a medir for superior, aparece-te um "1" do lado esquerdo do lcd. 
Nesta situação, rodas o selector para o valor acima até que tenhas uma leitura.

Sobre medir correntes:

As correntes medem-se em série no circuito, ou seja, por exemplo:

Antes de ligares o controlador à corente, colocas o selector do multimetro em corrente na posição a vermelho que diz "10A...".
Ligas a ponta vermelha do multimetro no buraco de cima que tb diz "10A".

Ligas a ponta preta, "com", do multimetro ao positivo do driver.
Ligas a ponta vermelha do multimetro ao positivo do conjunto dos 12 leds em serie.
Ligas o negativo do conjunto dos 12 leds em serie, ao negativo do driver.

Como efectuar as medidas no teu circuito montado:

Medir corrente:

Ligas o circuito como explicado acima para medires correntes e fazes os ajustes do multimetro tb como te expliquei acima.

Ligas o driver à tomada. Qd activares o control do pwm para o máximo, vais ter a leitura máxima de corrente que definis-te no SVR2. Assim, com uma chave estrela, ajustas SVR2 até teres a corrente que desejas nos led's.

De seguida desligas o driver da corrente.

Para ajustares a tensão, preparas o circuito, ligando o postivo do conjunto serie dos 12 led's ao positivo do driver, e o negativo com o negativo.

Ajusta o multimetro de acordo com o que expliquei no inicio sobre medir tensões.

Ligas o postivo do multimetro, tb ao positivo do driver, e o negativo ao negativo.

Ligas o driver à tomada e ajustas SVR1 até teres uma tensão ligeiramente acima do necessário.

O necessário é o somatório das quedas de tensão por led que tiras dos datasheet que o António colocou para a corernte que queres.

Bom, isto já vai extenso, espero que não seja confuso.

Tenta lá fazer isto, que assim tb começas a ganhar pratica!  :Wink: 

Boa sorte e abraço

Os meus parabéns pela coragem !  :Olá:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Num circuito em série vais ter em qualquer lugar do circuito a mesma amperagem, diferentes tensões em cada led deverá estarem relacionadas com diferenças nos leds...existem ligeiras diferenças... é como nos gemeos...
> 
> 
> esses gráficos não são completamente rigorosos...mais uma aproximação.


Muito obrigado pela ajuda, acho que evitou eu queimar vários LEDS... Rs....
Esse fim de semana devo começar a montar, farei como indicou, somente continuo com algumas dúvidas:

1 - Como faço para medir a amperagem? é possivel com esse meu multimetro?
2 - Esse meu driver pode ser usar pwm como é indicado pelo fabricante? Utilizarei no mesmo local onde uso o dimmer? Será possivel através do uso do PWM ligar e desligar o driver assim como mudar a tensão mudando o brilho dos leds?



Ontem fiz um teste, usando uma fonte de 5v e o dimmer, como previsto com o dimmer só variou de 22 a 53 v, não consegui ir menos que isso, já era previsto já que sem o uso do dimmer o driver fica constante em 26v.

Será que usando PWM consigo variar de 0 até o max?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Segundo o datasheet do driver, nunca consegues zero.

No caso do pwm, tens um "gap" de 15%.

No caso de dim, tens um "gap" de 5%.

Mas atenção, que o driver tá à espera de 10v no pino de control, não 5V.

Abraço

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas!
> 
> Ok, multimetro (por acaso é igualzinho ao meu!! ):
> 
> Medir tensão:
> 
> Para medires tensão continua é os valores em "V..." do lado esquerdo do multimetro.
> 
> Qt à ligação das pontas do multimetro, tens 3 furos.
> ...



Eita, que agora sou quase um eletricista.. rs....
Muito obrigado... hj vou começar a fazer esses testes anoite, nem vou beber antes para n fazer besteira... brincadeira...

muito obrigado pela ajuda....

Uma dúvida, sobre adicionar resistores ou outra coisa na série que vou montar, é necessário? Como comentei no começo desse post, vi que alguma pessoas dizem que quando ligamos o drive ele manda muita carga e os primeiros leds da série são penalizados, com o tempo isso pode ocasionar danos ao led, isso procede é necessário eu adicionar algo a série para evitar problemas ou somente fazendo essa ligação já se faz suficiente?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Segundo o datasheet do driver, nunca consegues zero.
> 
> No caso do pwm, tens um "gap" de 15%.
> 
> No caso de dim, tens um "gap" de 5%.
> 
> Mas atenção, que o driver tá à espera de 10v no pino de control, não 5V.
> 
> Abraço


Sim, hj vou comprar uma fonte de 10v para testar, ontem testei somente como curiosidade.....

Posso utilizar a fonte de 10 nesse dimmer de 12?
Futuramente para automatizar o driver, não consigo deixa-lo 100% automatizado somente com pwm? Deverei tb utilizar timmer de tomada?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Eita, que agora sou quase um eletricista.. rs....
> Muito obrigado... hj vou começar a fazer esses testes anoite, nem vou beber antes para n fazer besteira... brincadeira...
> 
> muito obrigado pela ajuda....
> 
> Uma dúvida, sobre adicionar resistores ou outra coisa na série que vou montar, é necessário? Como comentei no começo desse post, vi que alguma pessoas dizem que quando ligamos o drive ele manda muita carga e os primeiros leds da série são penalizados, com o tempo isso pode ocasionar danos ao led, isso procede é necessário eu adicionar algo a série para evitar problemas ou somente fazendo essa ligação já se faz suficiente?


Eles no esquema deles não colocam, sinceramente, a isso não sei responder... Mas acho que essa resitência, já deveria existir dentro do controlador.

Aconcelho vivamente a esclarecer isso com o fabricante.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Sim, hj vou comprar uma fonte de 10v para testar, ontem testei somente como curiosidade.....
> 
> Posso utilizar a fonte de 10 nesse dimmer de 12?
> Futuramente para automatizar o driver, não consigo deixa-lo 100% automatizado somente com pwm? Deverei tb utilizar timmer de tomada?


Dimmer de 12? como assim, não tou a perceber?

Qt a automatizar, o ideial é um arduino para fazer o ciclo do sol e lua, mas pode-se sempre fixar o valor de pwm com esse controlador que tens e usar um timer na tomada.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Dimmer de 12? como assim, não tou a perceber?
> 
> Qt a automatizar, o ideial é um arduino para fazer o ciclo do sol e lua, mas pode-se sempre fixar o valor de pwm com esse controlador que tens e usar um timer na tomada.


O dimmer que tenho é de 0 a 12v como pode ser visto na foto, como o driver usa de 0 a 10, posso comprar uma fonte de 10v e usar nesse dimmer de 0-12v?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> O dimmer que tenho é de 0 a 12v como pode ser visto na foto, como o driver usa de 0 a 10, posso comprar uma fonte de 10v e usar nesse dimmer de 0-12v?


Sim, julgo que podes.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Sim, julgo que podes.


Olá, esse fim de semana acabei n fazendo muita coisa, hj fui comprar alguns acessorios para começar a montar as calhas, fiquei com algumas dúvidas:

1º Os fios que usarei para ligar os LEDS, podem ser de no mínimo quantos mm e no máximo?

2º Devo usar pasta termica entre os leds e a calha de aluminio? Deve ser aquela branca usada em processadores ou tem alguma melhor? Não gosto muito daquelas de processador por fazer muita sugeira, teria outra?

3º Para soldar os leds aos fios, devo usar a solda no led o aquecendo para depois usar o estanho no led aquecido? Alguma dica?

Desde já, grato pela força.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A acompanhar com interesse!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> 2º Devo usar pasta térmica entre os leds e a calha de alumínio? Deve ser aquela branca usada em processadores ou tem alguma melhor? Não gosto muito daquelas de processador por fazer muita sujeira, teria outra?


Deverás usar cola deste género...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Deverás usar cola deste género...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Não gostaria de usar cola pois acho que quando quiser retirar pode ficar dificil de tirar, sem ser cola, oq eu poderia usar?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podes usar isto, mas foi-me dito que apenas era aconselhado para leds de 1W...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> Podes usar isto, mas foi-me dito que apenas era aconselhado para leds de 1W...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Será que pasta termica usada para cpu já não resolveria? Existe alguam possíbilidade de outra opção?

----------


## António Vitor

podes usar pasta termica para cpu, talvez até que seja melhor termicamente que pasta tipo cola como o que eu usei.

vais ter é de aprafusar os leds ao dissipador...
tem cuidado para não provocares curto circuitos...tens de usar anilhas de plastico para as cabeças dos parafusos não criarem pontos de condução até ao dissipador....

os buracos para os parafusos vão ter de ser bem certinhos, com o risco do trabalho não ficar perfeito...
por isso eu colei... não tinha maquinaria para criar os tais buracos perfeitos...

os fios vai depender da amperagem e tensão com que vais trabalhar, para mim serviu fios extremamente finos, de cabo de rede, mas só entre buck e leds (6-7 leds), para alimentar os 12 bucks os fios nem com o dobro dava...

é fácil de verificar.... os fios aquecem se for finos demais, se não aquecerem depois de algum tempo servem...
quanto mais grossos melhor, mas depois torna-se dificil a soldadura.

para soldar os fios ao led, parece que os teus pcb dos leds já trazem pre-solda.

Se for tipo cor de cobre (os locais obnde vais solda), não trazem.. se não trouxerem, tens de colocar resina para evitar oxidação e colocar solda nos pcb previamente...fazer o mesmo para o fio, resina na ponta solda na ponta do fio
só depois soldas o fio ao pcb.

o proprio fio para soldar de estanho já deve trazer resina no interior, mas eu prefiro soldar assim.

dicas:
quanto mais fino for a pelicula de pasta termica melhor...

evita tambem zonas onde se pode criar bolhas, que podem provocar sobreaquecimento dos led....ou seja tem de estsar bem lisa a superficie da pasta termica antes decolocar o pcb.

A pasta serve para aumentar superficie de contacto entre pcb e o dissipador, o aluminio tem irregularidades, e são visiveis só ao nivel microscopico, com a pasta, vais preencher esses espaços criando mais superficie de contacto, daí não precisares de muita pasta.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Uma pasta da artic cool deve ser suficiente, se transmite com sucesso o calor de cpu's de 130W, tb de certeza o faz com os led's. Sai-te é carote...

vê a mx-2 por exemplo, ou a silver 5.

Qt aos fios, para as correntes em causa, um bom fio multifilar de 1mm resolve o problema.

Qt a soldar, sim a forma mais facil é sempre colocar solda nas partes a soldar antes, e depois unir aquecendo com o ferro. Recomendo um ferro de 30 ou 40W, não mais, senão podes ter azar... Deve ser um ferro com ponta fina.

A solda, tem que ter pasta no meio, e convem ser 40/60.

Com este material, as soldas deveram ser rápidas e sem stresses.

Se não tens experiência a soldar, pratica estanhando fios e unindo-os depois.

Se conseguires soldar com sucesso 2 fios varias vezes não deixando a solda preta, nem derretendo muito o plastico do revestimento dos fios, tás apto a soldar os led's.

Boa sorte!  :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

LOL

mais um bocadinho e postava-mos ao mesmo tempo António!  :Big Grin: 

 :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> LOL
> 
> mais um bocadinho e postava-mos ao mesmo tempo António!


acho que complementou bem...
 :Big Grin: 
concordo com o que dissestes, até usei solda com 1% de prata mas a 40/60 serve perfeitamente...

solda sem chumbo, é que pode trazer problemas por teres maior temperatura de fusão....e portanto ferros mais potentes e mais risco para o material a soldar.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> podes usar pasta termica para cpu, talvez até que seja melhor termicamente que pasta tipo cola como o que eu usei.
> 
> vais ter é de aprafusar os leds ao dissipador...
> tem cuidado para não provocares curto circuitos...tens de usar anilhas de plastico para as cabeças dos parafusos não criarem pontos de condução até ao dissipador....
> 
> os buracos para os parafusos vão ter de ser bem certinhos, com o risco do trabalho não ficar perfeito...
> por isso eu colei... não tinha maquinaria para criar os tais buracos perfeitos...
> 
> os fios vai depender da amperagem e tensão com que vais trabalhar, para mim serviu fios extremamente finos, de cabo de rede, mas só entre buck e leds (6-7 leds), para alimentar os 12 bucks os fios nem com o dobro dava...
> ...


Muito obrigado pelas respostas, hoje comprei os FIOS, eles serão de 0.5, comprei preto e vermelho para que eu não me confunda e acaba ligando errado.

As calhas que usarei já foram furadas em máquinas usando os moldes dos LEDS, usarei parafusos de 3mm de diametro por 6mm de comprimento, já testei e ficou bem próximo ao contato do led, terei que ter bastante cuidado para não ter problema.



A solda tenho uma de 100w do modelo pistola com gatilho de liga e desliga e tb tenho uma de 60 w normal. Testarei as 2 antes de usar fazendos os exercicios de conectar 2 fios.

Os leds já vem com um pouco de solda nos contatos, não entendi muito bem a forma que me aconselhou a soldar, devo derreter a solda do led, colocar o fio e deixar grudado? Somente o fio grudado no led já é o bastante ou tenho que obrigatoriamente adicionar mais solda?

Posso colocar o fio em cima do contato do led e depois colocar o ferro de solda no fio fazendo a solda contida no led derreter e grudar no fio?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Uma pasta da artic cool deve ser suficiente, se transmite com sucesso o calor de cpu's de 130W, tb de certeza o faz com os led's. Sai-te é carote...
> 
> vê a mx-2 por exemplo, ou a silver 5.
> 
> Qt aos fios, para as correntes em causa, um bom fio multifilar de 1mm resolve o problema.
> 
> Qt a soldar, sim a forma mais facil é sempre colocar solda nas partes a soldar antes, e depois unir aquecendo com o ferro. Recomendo um ferro de 30 ou 40W, não mais, senão podes ter azar... Deve ser um ferro com ponta fina.
> 
> A solda, tem que ter pasta no meio, e convem ser 40/60.
> ...


Eu tenho um ferro de 60w? Será q é exagero?

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu tenho um ferro de 60w? Será q é exagero?


acho muito melhor mesmo um de 30-40 W que servem perfeitamente.
e o que pagastes pelo leds vale a pena o investmento, melhor que um destes era um com controlo de temperatura...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

_Muito obrigado pelas respostas, hoje comprei os FIOS, eles serão de 0.5, comprei preto e vermelho para que eu não me confunda e acaba ligando errado.

As calhas que usarei já foram furadas em máquinas usando os moldes dos LEDS, usarei parafusos de 3mm de diametro por 6mm de comprimento, já testei e ficou bem próximo ao contato do led, terei que ter bastante cuidado para não ter problema.

 tens de ter umas anilhas de plastico, tipo estas...

Plastic Flat Washers
isto é só um exemplo...




A solda tenho uma de 100w do modelo pistola com gatilho de liga e desliga e tb tenho uma de 60 w normal. Testarei as 2 antes de usar fazendos os exercicios de conectar 2 fios.

 achho muita potencia para este trabalho... comprei um de 1 euro chinês de 30w que serviu, no entanto no Brasil não acredito que possam fazer dumping comercial como aqui...e portanto irias pagar mais...
lol

Os leds já vem com um pouco de solda nos contatos, não entendi muito bem a forma que me aconselhou a soldar, devo derreter a solda do led, colocar o fio e deixar grudado? Somente o fio grudado no led já é o bastante ou tenho que obrigatoriamente adicionar mais solda?
 encostas o fio e o pcb onde tem já solda (só tens decolocar previamente solda na ponta dos fios....encostas (mete resina para facilitar onde o fio vai soldar) e soldas ao mesmo tempo o fio e o pcb onde o fio vai ficar agarrado..
a solda derrete, e vai unir ambos...o fio ao pcb simples...

a resina evita oxidação e fica o trablho bem brilhante e melhor...


Posso colocar o fio em cima do contato do led e depois colocar o ferro de solda no fio fazendo a solda contida no led derreter e grudar no fio?

sim podes...é como eu faço...
mas o fio tem de estar previamente com solda, facilita, claro que até pode funcionar dessa maneira mas o trabalho fica pior...

eu só consigo soldar como deve ser com resina, aconselho-te a comprar resina para soldar. e colocar na zona a soldar.
_

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Ontem (29/07/2010) comecei a soldar os leds, tentei soldar em série, me arrependi, como o layout pretendido os leds ficam muito próximos, acabaria encostando na lente e fazendo besteira, resolvi soldar todos os + e - dos leds separadamente após isso usarei algum conector para uni-los.


Pasta térmica que estou utilizando

Erro de iniciante, achas que quanto mais potente melhor... Não se engane isso torra os leds



Dissipadores (4x)

Solda de 50 w, aconslho de 30

Minha mesa de trabalho

Fios (0.5), aconselho, quanto mais fino melhor, mais facil de soldar


Led XPG - após soldado


LedS XPG soldados, somente o negativo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttt! Gosto! :SbOk:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas FabricioDF

Estou a gostar de ver  :SbOk3:  continua a mostrar a evoluçao do projecto :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

Também gosto!

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Hoje anoite devo continuar firme  e forte, posto novas fotos em breve.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:Palmas:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Esse dissipador tem óptimo aspecto. É em alumínio anodizado a preto certo? Esteticamente fica muito legal.  :SbOk:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Esse dissipador tem óptimo aspecto. É em alumínio anodizado a preto certo? Esteticamente fica muito legal.


Isso mesmo, realmente ele esta muito bacana, estou a fazer a calha de acrilico em preto, será que fica legal? Ou achas que branco ficaria melhor?

----------


## António Vitor

preto é melhor para arrefecimento dos leds e se não usares ventoinhas é muitssimo melhor!
com ventoinhas é quase igual ou mesmo igual, mas fica melhor estéticamente...
vai da opinião de cada um ...eu acho que fica melhor.
acrilico branco vai destoar, usa preto!
 :Big Grin: 

por acaso nem fiz a calha envolvente...é apenas dissipador com um acrilico para evitar salpicos, mas estou a pensar usar o arduino mega, par controlar cada um dos bucks, para fazer efeitos marados tipo relampagos...e melhorar o incremento de luz.

como a calha fica tapada, interessa-me apenas as funcionalidades, para limpar o acrilico que tapam os leds ainda é um cargo dos trabalhos... tirar muitas porcas, um sistema de encaixe sereia melhor...como vais fazer isso?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> preto é melhor para arrefecimento dos leds e se não usares ventoinhas é muitssimo melhor!
> com ventoinhas é quase igual ou mesmo igual, mas fica melhor estéticamente...
> vai da opinião de cada um ...eu acho que fica melhor.
> acrilico branco vai destoar, usa preto!
> 
> 
> por acaso nem fiz a calha envolvente...é apenas dissipador com um acrilico para evitar salpicos, mas estou a pensar usar o arduino mega, par controlar cada um dos bucks, para fazer efeitos marados tipo relampagos...e melhorar o incremento de luz.
> 
> como a calha fica tapada, interessa-me apenas as funcionalidades, para limpar o acrilico que tapam os leds ainda é um cargo dos trabalhos... tirar muitas porcas, um sistema de encaixe sereia melhor...como vais fazer isso?


Ainda n sei muito bem, aindo irei projetar algo, penso em fazer tipo uma caixa que o dissipador fique quase todo para o lado de fora da caixa e a parte onde ficará os leds, penso em fazer uma tampa de acrilico cortado exatamente como as lentes do led, penso em tapar com vidro, acho mais facil de limpar que acrilico e tb acho que deve passar mais luz q acrilico..
oq achas? penso em fazer o layout parecido com o do Aqualumination.

----------


## António Vitor

com vidro também pode ser...
acho que o acrilico é melhor, o problema é se riscar, logo....o vidro torna-se melhor a longo prazo....
 vidro também se parte com mais facilidade...por isso o acrilico...
enfim existem os prós e contra....
 :Big Grin: 

vou agora conceber uma caixa para o meu arduino mega, agora não cabe, toda de madeira...
Básicamente ainda não acabei o meu projecto...

vou mudar os pinos digitais do lcd shield para aproveitar os pwm todos do mega, para outros pinos, tenho de reprogramar a livraria do mesmo mudar os pinos...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Demorei um pouco mas ai estão as novas fotos da montagem das minhas 4 calhas de led.

Resumindo o passo atual, comprei uma nova solda de 30 w, muito melhor que a de 50 e 100 w, realmente estava muito exagerado. Para quem não tem experiência como eu, não cometa o mesmo erro tentando usar solda acima de 30w.

Comprei tb pasta de solda, ajuda muito quando a ponta da solda esta suja e queimada, recomendo a compra, apesar que é bem barato.

Soldei todos os + e - respectivamente, me arrependo um pouco de ter feito isso de uma única vez, pois pelo layout da calha que estou propondo, quando eu vou montar as vezes é necessário mecher no posicionamento do fio para que fique melhor ajustado. Recomendo ir ajustando os LEDS na calha e ao mesmo tempo soldando, claro se for um layout que os leds firam apertados.

Fiz a medição de corrente (amperes) e tensão (v), não sei se fiz bem preciso que me ajudem. fiz conforme o JoaoCAlves me indicou:

Medi a corrente da seguinte maneira (Multimetro): 

Ligas a ponta preta, "com", do multimetro ao positivo do driver.
Ligas a ponta vermelha do multimetro ao positivo do conjunto dos 12 leds em serie.

Quando eu fiz isso achei meio estranho, coloquei a ponta preta do multimetro no positivo do driver, coloquei a outra ponta no positivo do conjunto dos 12 leds. Não seria a mesma coisa de ligar o positivo e negativo do multimetro no positivo do driver? Fiz isso e apontou no meu multimetro 0.07, isso ta correto? Tem uma imagem abaixo mostrando isso.



Todos meus leds, XPG soldados


Minha soldagem, não tão perfeita mais essa era um dos piores


Pasta de solda, ótima para limpar a ponta da soda quando ja está bem queimada


Minha nova solda de 30w, não usem mais que isso ou vai queimar leds...



Meu circuito de leds, achei melhor usar esses conectores que na verdade se chamam (barra sindal)


Medindo a tensão, 41.5 v


Medindo corrente. 0.07 = 700ma?


Leds ligados


Medindo corrente conforme eu expliquei acima, correto?

]
Medindo a tensão 41.5. Isso com leds desligado, quando ligo os leds cai para 38.4 V, tá correto?


Leds ligados, luz do quarto desligado


Teto para ter como base o tanto que eles iluminam


Medindo novamente a corrente

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas!
> Ligas a ponta preta, "com", do multimetro ao positivo do driver.
> Ligas a ponta vermelha do multimetro ao positivo do conjunto dos 12 leds em serie.
> Ligas o negativo do conjunto dos 12 leds em serie, ao negativo do driver.


Fiz certo?

----------


## António Vitor

O João que tem um multimetro identico já responde...
mas acho que isso é 70 mA..

Agora não me fiava nas medições da intensidade.

mede a tensão em cada led.
quanto marca?

isto é metes os fios para medir tensão (tens de reconfigurar o multimetro) e medes num led qualquer no + e no -.

com isso eu dou-te uma amperagem mais exacta..acredita.

eu nem medi a amperagem dos meus mas deduzo pela tensão.

P.S.

tive o mesmo problema que tu com fios grossos, experimentei com fios de cabo de rede como não aqueciam (só tenho 6-7 leds em cada série) esses são mais fáceis de arrumar ...
com essas caixas de junção ainda fica mais pesado...solda os fios entre eles e evita as junções...

Isso pode tirar a visibilidade da coisa...

uma ideia (assim já podias usar caixas de junção e usar os mesmos fios grossos que são melhores electricamente....) era fazer uns furos no dissipador e colocar a tralha toda em cima do dissipador ou seja cada led tinha 1 furo ao lado por onde ia os fios que iriam se ligar em cima.

Furos Bem juntos ao led para o fio que já tens soldado dar.

Todos os fios ias meter em cima longe da vista...

em baixo onde estão os leds ficava tudo limpinho....
ficava melhor porque evitavas criares zonas de sombra...e estéticamente nem se fala...

por entre as laminas ninguém reparava nisso...
 :Wink: 
mas é apenas uma opinião...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> O João que tem um multimetro identico já responde...
> mas acho que isso é 70 mA..
> 
> Agora não me fiava nas medições da intensidade.
> 
> mede a tensão em cada led.
> quanto marca?
> 
> isto é metes os fios para medir tensão (tens de reconfigurar o multimetro) e medes num led qualquer no + e no -.
> ...


Não estou me importanto com a estetica na parte de baixo onde estão os leds, pois ficará escondido em uma caixa de acrilico conforme mostrei nos post passado.

Sobre medir tensão, devo ligar o driver aos leds em série e medir led a led? colocando o + do multimetro no mais do led e o - a mesma coisa? Posso fazer isso? não vou queima-lo? Qual o valor de tensão exata que devo ter em cada led?

----------


## António Vitor

> Não estou me importanto com a estetica na parte de baixo onde estão os leds, pois ficará escondido em uma caixa de acrilico conforme mostrei nos post passado.
> 
> Sobre medir tensão, devo ligar o driver aos leds em série e medir led a led? colocando o + do multimetro no mais do led e o - a mesma coisa? Posso fazer isso? não vou queima-lo? Qual o valor de tensão exata que devo ter em cada led?


vais só medir a tensão não queimas nada se configurares o multimetro para isso.

para os xp-g terás de ter todos abaixo de 3.2 V
para os XR-E abaixo dos 3.5 V pelos gráficos que postei anteriormente terás aproximadamente 700 mA...

mas realmente tu já medistes a série ligada?

esses 38.4 é o que despeja o driver quando alimenta todos os leds (os 12)?

é dividires a tensão que tinhas com o número de leds 38.4/12 dá...
3.2 volts...
se forem xp-g acertaste!
E realmente os 0.07 podem ser mesmo 700 mA
 :Wink: 

A quebra dee tensão foi o driver a reduzir a tensão para teres...adivinhastes 700 mA..
um espectaculo!

E com pouco stress para o driver só baixou 3 volts nem vai aquecer e vais ter isso a funcionar eficientemente...também conta.

----------


## António Vitor

Fabricio essas barras cá chamam-se caixas de junção (barras de sindal?) 

Se queres usar esses fios e em baixo usaria menos fio entre as barras e os leds esses arcos podem criar sombras e perderes luz.
ficavam juntos á calha e já não estorvavam a luz..

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> vais só medir a tensão não queimas nada se configurares o multimetro para isso.
> 
> para os xp-g terás de ter todos abaixo de 3.2 V
> para os XR-E abaixo dos 3.5 V pelos gráficos que postei anteriormente terás aproximadamente 700 mA...
> 
> mas realmente tu já medistes a série ligada?
> 
> esses 38.4 é o que despeja o driver quando alimenta todos os leds (os 12)?
> 
> ...



Isso mesmo 38.4 quando ligado, nos 12 leds em série acho que o driver reduziu sozinho, como não sei rs....

Os XPG e os XRE devem ficar em 700 ma?

Para eu medir a tensão, posso deixar o driver ligado nos leds em serie e colocar o multimetro no mais e menos de apenas 1 led? Isso não vai queima-lo?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Fabricio essas barras cá chamam-se caixas de junção (barras de sindal?) 
> 
> Se queres usar esses fios e em baixo usaria menos fio entre as barras e os leds esses arcos podem criar sombras e perderes luz.
> ficavam juntos á calha e já não estorvavam a luz..


Pois é, aqui tem esse nome, estranho....

Sobre os fios, não estou a me preocupar pois ainda terão lentes e uma caixa de acrilico que esconderá tudo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Isso mesmo 38.4 quando ligado, nos 12 leds em série acho que o driver reduziu sozinho, como não sei rs....
> 
> Os XPG e os XRE devem ficar em 700 ma?
> 
> Para eu medir a tensão, posso deixar o driver ligado nos leds em serie e colocar o multimetro no mais e menos de apenas 1 led? Isso não vai queima-lo?


não queima...
o polo positivo do multimetro no + de um led, o polo negativo do multimetro no - do mesmo led....


tá descansado mas se o fizestes á série já o fizestes a todo de uma vez também serve...
terás é de dividir o resultado por 12.
o que deu 3.2 volts no teu caso se são xpg correcto...

Se forem xr-e terás de ter mais tensão afina o pot da tensão para teres lgeiramente mais do que 3.5*12+3 volts ... somei 3 volts para ter margem....

depois afina o pot da amperagem para quando estes estiverem todos ligados teres 3.5*12 volts certos...

Se conseeguistes com os xp-g então já deves saber o que fazer com os xr-e...
 :Wink: 
O driver reduz a tensão porque senão ia despejar mais amperagem...
portanto está a fazer o trabalho dele.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> não queima...
> o polo positivo do multimetro no + de um led, o polo negativo do multimetro no - do mesmo led....
> 
> 
> tá descansado mas se o fizestes á série já o fizestes a todo de uma vez também serve...
> terás é de dividir o resultado por 12.
> o que deu 3.2 volts no teu caso se são xpg correcto...
> 
> Se forem xr-e terás de ter mais tensão afina o pot da tensão para teres lgeiramente mais do que 3.5*12+3 volts ... somei 3 volts para ter margem....
> ...



Ok, farei isso, mas não me respondeu, os xpg e xre devem ter 700ma?  :yb677:

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois é, aqui tem esse nome, estranho....
> 
> Sobre os fios, não estou a me preocupar pois ainda terão lentes e uma caixa de acrilico que esconderá tudo.


pois...
então 5 estrelas!

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok, farei isso, mas não me respondeu, os xpg e xre devem ter 700ma?


os xp-g aguentam mais...
podem agunetar 1 amp (1000 mA)

Os Xr-e não deves passar dos 700 mA. os royal blue pelo menos.

Eu não arriscava e metia tudo a 700 mA, os leds duram mais e são por mais tempo eficientes.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Epa, 0,07 são realmente 70mA!!!!!!!  :Admirado: 

na pcbo...

Como tá o potênciometro da corrente? o SVR2? tá no minimo?

mas realmente, 38,4V dá 3,2 certinhos! Tamos a falar dos XP-G ou XR-E? Fizes-te os testes com qual?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas!
> 
> Epa, 0,07 são realmente 70mA!!!!!!! 
> 
> na pcbo...
> 
> Como tá o potênciometro da corrente? o SVR2? tá no minimo?
> 
> mas realmente, 38,4V dá 3,2 certinhos! Tamos a falar dos XP-G ou XR-E? Fizes-te os testes com qual?


Opá, estamos falando do XPG, agora consegui medir certo e fazer a regulagem exata.



Hoje devo começar a instalar os XRE.

Por acaso, alguem saberia a diferença dos XRE e XPE?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, isso já faz sentido!  :SbOk: 

O que tava mal? corrigis-te algma coisa?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Ok, isso já faz sentido! 
> 
> O que tava mal? corrigis-te algma coisa?


Na verdade em vez de ligar o multimetro em série estava ligando em paralelo, por isso tava dando errado, após ter ligado em série o valor ficou 0.83. Regulei até 0.70, agora creio que está tudo ok.

----------


## António Vitor

Realmente também estou curioso...

medir a intesidade é  mais complicado e atreita a erros que não acontece à tensão aconselhava-te a só medires a tensão..

nunca falha...

o meu receio é queimares os leds, a pensarees que estás a meter menos amperagem...
os xp-g com 3.7 volts attingem mais do que 1 ampere aliás mais que 2 isso é tipo exponencial dispara... por isso muito cuidado...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Realmente também estou curioso...
> 
> medir a intesidade é  mais complicado e atreita a erros que não acontece à tensão aconselhava-te a só medires a tensão..
> 
> nunca falha...
> 
> o meu receio é queimares os leds, a pensarees que estás a meter menos amperagem...
> os xp-g com 3.7 volts attingem mais do que 1 ampere aliás mais que 2 isso é tipo exponencial dispara... por isso muito cuidado...


Depois que entendi a logica funcionou. Para medir a corrente em circuito em série é só colocar o multimetro como se fosse mais um led. Depois que fiz isso deu tudo certo, inclusive a corrente tb ficou como aconselhou  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Depois que entendi a logica funcionou. Para medir a corrente em circuito em série é só colocar o multimetro como se fosse mais um led. Depois que fiz isso deu tudo certo, inclusive a corrente tb ficou como aconselhou


como vês só medindo a tensão sabemos a amperagem...
já tinhas isso bem afinado sim..
 :Smile:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bom, só te posso dizer uma coisa, o controlador é muita bom!!!!! :SbOk: 

Acabas-te de o testar contra curto-circuitos!!!  :SbSourire: 

ok, agora tás no bom caminho!  :Big Grin: 

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom, só te posso dizer uma coisa, o controlador é muita bom!!!!!
> 
> Acabas-te de o testar contra curto-circuitos!!! 
> 
> ok, agora tás no bom caminho! 
> 
> Abraço


Achas que ele mediu a amperagem como medimos a tensão ai sim?
 cabum!


Foi isso que fizestes Fabricio?
se foi temos a certeza que tens bons drivers para os leds!
hehehe

é como se unissemos o + com o - ...
só o podes fazeer medindo a tensão...

se for num led acho que não há problemas, crias um circuito paralelo por onde a corrente passa preferencialmente.

Se for entre as saidas dos drivers aí sim crias curto circuito.
Acho que é assim...alguém me corrije se estiver errado...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Achas que ele mediu a amperagem como medimos a tensão ai sim?
>  cabum!
> 
> 
> Foi isso que fizestes Fabricio?
> se foi temos a certeza que tens bons drivers para os leds!
> hehehe
> 
> é como se unissemos o + com o - ...
> ...


Sim foi isso mesmo, ainda bem que meu driver deve ter proteção rs..... Vou tomar mais cuidado rs...

----------


## António Vitor

> Sim foi isso mesmo, ainda bem que meu driver deve ter proteção rs..... Vou tomar mais cuidado rs...


tem de certeza, se não.... queimava...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Pois bem, teoricamente acabei a ligação elétrica da primeira calha de 4 no total.
Aprendi e testei alguns prós e contras pelas formas que fiz, nas próximas talvez seja mais rápido e faça um pouco diferente.

Aprendizado:

+ Acharia melhor soldar e fixar led a led, pois dependeno da posição o comprimento do fio seria menor e o acabamento seria mais bem feito.

+ Usaria fios ainda mais finos, usei de 0.5 e ainda achei um pouco exagerado.

+ Talvez nas próximas não usarei mais os conectores, tentarei soldar led a led usando apenas uma cor de fio.

+ O parafuso é muito complicado, pois as vezes fica menos de 1mm do polo + e -, acho que colando os leds não teria esse problema. Não sei ate q ponto compensa colocar com parafusos.
*Será que com as colas apropriadas a descolagem é fácil caso necessite?*

No más, só sucesso  :Big Grin: 



Calha completa com os XPG e XRE, repare que os XRE tem as lentes redondas e maiores.


Regunlando a corrente dos XRE a 700ma, deixei a 690ma com 10 de margem para o erro.


Tensão para os XRE, será que tá correta? 40.8/12 = 3.4V.


Os leds funcionando a 35v = 35/12 = 2.91V, ficam bem menos luminosos


Lentes dos XRE, difere apenas a parte preta, pois dos XRE é redonda e dos XPG quadrada (parte que encaixa na lente do led).



Lentes em outros angulos


Especificação das lentes dos XRE


Especificação das lentes dos XPG


Comparativo (visão de frente, 50cm de distância)


Comparativo (visão de frente, 70cm de distância)


Apontando a máquina para o teto com as luzes apagadas.
Com lente o foco fica mais concentrado, não apareceu muito nessa foto


Apontando para o teto, repare o foco com lentes bem mais concentrado

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom! Parabéns!

as lentes mostram o que valem quanto maior for a distância que meteres os leds...
 :Wink: 

Muito bom mesmo!

Podes meter a 700 mA acho que com o dissipador que tens tás seguro... se isso funcionar com pouca temperatura até podes puxar mais por eles...

mas já sabes os xp-g aguentam mais...

o problema da amperagem é a temperatura, se tivesses azoto liquido isso era capaz de dar 5 amperes...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Muito bom! Parabéns!
> 
> as lentes mostram o que valem quanto maior for a distância que meteres os leds...
> 
> 
> Muito bom mesmo!
> 
> Podes meter a 700 mA acho que com o dissipador que tens tás seguro... se isso funcionar com pouca temperatura até podes puxar mais por eles...
> 
> ...


Devo então deixar nos 700ma exatos, comprei um medidor de temperatura, aqueles que não precisa de contato para mensurar, assim que chegar deixarei 1 dia ligado e vou testar. Qual a temperatura máxima que posso deixa-los? Baseado nisso vou decidir de colocao coolers ou não.

----------


## António Vitor

> Devo então deixar nos 700ma exatos, comprei um medidor de temperatura, aqueles que não precisa de contato para mensurar, assim que chegar deixarei 1 dia ligado e vou testar. Qual a temperatura máxima que posso deixa-los? Baseado nisso vou decidir de colocao coolers ou não.


coolers?
queres dizer ventoinhas?
Existe temperaturas ideiais e o ideal é não atingirem 75º mas não tenho a certeza....

vai depender do tipo de leds...
vê aqui info sobre eles...
http://www.ledrise.com/files/x-pg.pdf
http://www.ledrise.com/files/xlamp7090xr-e.pdf

com o xp-g a 75º vais ter 90% de eficiencia...
e não falando na quebra de longevidade...

Se os conseguires ter abaixo dos 70º acho que podes arriscar com mais amperagem...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> coolers?
> queres dizer ventoinhas?
> Existe temperaturas ideiais e o ideal é não atingirem 75º mas não tenho a certeza....
> 
> vai depender do tipo de leds...
> vê aqui info sobre eles...
> http://www.ledrise.com/files/x-pg.pdf
> http://www.ledrise.com/files/xlamp7090xr-e.pdf
> 
> ...


Isso, ventoinhas...
Após chegar o meu mensurador de temperatura irei fazer o teste.
Você se arriscaria em me ajudar a montar um controlador para essas minhas calhas?
Sou programador de profissão, posso ajudar muito na parte do software.

----------


## António Vitor

> Isso, ventoinhas...
> Após chegar o meu mensurador de temperatura irei fazer o teste.
> Você se arriscaria em me ajudar a montar um controlador para essas minhas calhas?
> Sou programador de profissão, posso ajudar muito na parte do software.


então não vais ter problemas...
 :Smile: 

não sei como vai ser na parte dos drivers como o Baltasar disse. acho que aceitam sinais de 0 a 10v possivelmente dará até só com 5volts...mas dúvido e podes queimar isso se não colocares resistências como o Baltasar me aconselhou (os meus bucks já vinham com elas...ver o meu tópico)

O arduino só dá 5v tinhamos de com transistores amplificar este sinal nesta parte o Baltasar e João poderão ajudar mais.


Tens de usar MOSFETs acho... assim tinhas isso mais seguro e se o driver te puxar mais corrente disso não queimavas arduinos...
e tinhas os 10V com que isso funciona nas especificações.

achho arriscado experimentares só com os fios do pwm ao driver.
tens de ligar a massa do driver (- ) ao arduino (à massa deste) esta é importante...
 :Wink: 

no meu caso funcionou...porque os meus bucks estavam já preparados para o arduino...pelos vistos...
 :Big Grin: 

não sei como queres controlar isso. se queres individualmente para cada driver se basta controlar os azuis e os brancos.
nesse caso não precisas do arduino mega.

vamos a isso ...ajudo-te também a fazer isso.

Em programação até que dava jeito a tua ajuda 
nota-se que o meu código não é limpo...os bugs ás vezes corrijo-os ás 3 pancadas com mais variáveis...
lol
também não tenho o hábito de criar funções e segmentar as coisas estou a tentar, agora tenho tudo mais complexo e sou obrigado a isso.
heheeh

sou da área das matemáticas, e eu e os meus colegas fizemos mesmo o trabalho de algumas cadeiras do curso, programando, meter para programas algoritmos inventados para optimizar coisas, usavamos muito o matlab...

outros colegas usavam o apoio de "amigos" de informatica e sincecramente duvido que tenham sido eles a criar os programas só a teoria por detrás da coisa.
houve até pagamentos....(contaram-me) não é correcto mas lá tiveram altas notas...
 :Big Grin: 
depois arranjam bons empregos e dão barraca e dão mau nome a todos os meus colegas...
mas isso é outras histórias que não interessam para aqui...
 :Wink: 

Já que esses conhecementos adquiridos não me serviram para nada neste meu Portugal á beira mar plantado serve para este hobby. (na parte do DiY)
lol
pelo menos a parte do desenrascanço...

Lê bem o meu tópico, os problemas e as soluções que me apresentaram que talvez sejam úteis para ti.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> então não vais ter problemas...
> 
> 
> não sei como vai ser na parte dos drivers como o Baltasar disse. acho que aceitam sinais de 0 a 10v possivelmente dará até só com 5volts...mas dúvido e podes queimar isso se não colocares resistências como o Baltasar me aconselhou (os meus bucks já vinham com elas...ver o meu tópico)
> 
> O arduino só dá 5v tinhamos de com transistores amplificar este sinal nesta parte o Baltasar e João poderão ajudar mais.
> 
> 
> Tens de usar MOSFETs acho... assim tinhas isso mais seguro e se o driver te puxar mais corrente disso não queimavas arduinos...
> ...


Pois é, minha parte em eletronica é triste, não sei nada, realemnte queria uma ajuda com a teoria, a parte de programação relmente eu faria facilmente, afinal trabalho com isso.

Já pesquisei um pouco mas realmente sou leigo nessa area e sem ajuda na parte de eletronica acho dificil eu ter sucesso.

Queria fazer o controle das minhas calhas, simulando no minimo o amanhecer e anoitecer, mais que isso seria lucro...

Existe ou conhece alguma solução pronta que eu poderia comprar pronta ou quase pronta? Ou está disposto a ajudar um novo amigo?

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois é, minha parte em eletronica é triste, não sei nada, realemnte queria uma ajuda com a teoria, a parte de programação relmente eu faria facilmente, afinal trabalho com isso.
> 
> Já pesquisei um pouco mas realmente sou leigo nessa area e sem ajuda na parte de eletronica acho dificil eu ter sucesso.
> 
> Queria fazer o controle das minhas calhas, simulando no minimo o amanhecer e anoitecer, mais que isso seria lucro...
> 
> Existe ou conhece alguma solução pronta que eu poderia comprar pronta ou quase pronta? Ou está disposto a ajudar um novo amigo?


Estou disposto a ajudar...
solução quase pronta só conheço mesmo a do Baltasar..
queres arriscar com o arduino também se pode fazer....
e accho que conseeguirias..

não é preciso muita electronica é mais programação

um transistor acho que é algo mais simples que os drivers...
tem três "pés" sejam eles A B e C
tens o input de sinal, A  o sinal (entra no pé B) que queres que saia no terceiro "pé" C, este só tem sinal se o transistor receber sinal no input,, ou seeja no A.

básicamente é isto..

amplifica um sinal mais fraco A, este sinal interrompe ou não a passagem da electtricidade do B para o C tipo relé...
bastante simples mesmo...
e com eles temos até computadores....
 :Wink: 

Resistência servem para n coisas mas só tens entrada e saida ...
simples...
por isso acho que conseguiria conceber um controlador com o arduino.

pior é messmo a programação acredita.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Estou disposto a ajudar...
> solução quase pronta só conheço mesmo a do Baltasar..
> queres arriscar com o arduino também se pode fazer....
> e accho que conseeguiras..
> D
> 
> não é preciso muita electronic é mais programação



Ok, vou arriscar com a sua ajuda e do pessoal aqui do forum, pra quem não sabia medir corrente e agora ja sabe, acho que vou conseguir. rs.............
Após terminar as calhas, começo a fazer o controlador.


Outra coisa, estou a usar uma pasta termica normal, será que uso artic silver? Fui aconselhado mas pelo preço será que vale apena ou é desnecessário?

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok, vou arriscar com a sua ajuda e do pessoal aqui do forum, pra quem não sabia medir corrente e agora ja sabe, acho que vou conseguir. rs.............
> Após terminar as calhas, começo a fazer o controlador.
> 
> 
> Outra coisa, estou a usar uma pasta termica normal, será que uso artic silver? Fui aconselhado mas pelo preço será que vale apena ou é desnecessário?


Usei da Artic silver, acho que por mais umas moedas, vale a pena investir nisso....

A que eu tenho não é tão boa como a normal porque também cola. mas mesmo assim é boa termicamente.

só com 2 tubos é capaz de dar, acho o preço baixo comparando com o resto, pasta normal daria perfeitamente, mas és capaz de prolongar a vida dos leds com a artic...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom e obrigado pela partilha de informação aindap or cima documentada com fotos!!!  :Pracima:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Fabricio,

Está a ficar excelente, e como diz o Hugo Figueiredo, obrigado pela partilha de informação, é de topicos destes que o forum precisa, alguem que nao tem problemas de mostrar como se faz :SbOk2:  os meus parabens...para quem pensa vir a optar pelos LED (como eu) é mt bom a partinha da tua montagem... :yb677: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

Espero que este seja um grande tópico a mostrar os beneficios a longo prazo (na carteira e nos animais)...

E no nosso impacto no planeta terra...será menor...
isso também conta para os nossos filhos...netos...etc...

Os leds acreditem que é mesmo superior...
pelo menos estes leds da CREE que o Fabricio usa.

----------


## helder_lima

Boas,

Sim Antonio, temos topico com pernas para andar e com mts interessados no projecto do Fabricio, voçês têm contribuido em grande para que este topico vá longe :SbOk: 
Acredito que estes Led CREE sejam excelentes mas nunca vi ao vivo...
O teu projecto do arduino tambem esta do melhor... :SbSourire2: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Usei da Artic silver, acho que por mais umas moedas, vale a pena investir nisso....
> 
> A que eu tenho não é tão boa como a normal porque também cola. mas mesmo assim é boa termicamente.
> 
> só com 2 tubos é capaz de dar, acho o preço baixo comparando com o resto, pasta normal daria perfeitamente, mas és capaz de prolongar a vida dos leds com a artic...


Quantos tubos de 3.5g seria necessário para todos esses leds?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Creio que após a conclusão desse TOPICO muito que tem nenhuma ou quase nenhuma experiÊncia como eu se encoraja a entrar nesse HOBBY, um detalhe que ainda não citei, essa calha ta sendo montato para um aquario que ainda fisicamente não existe.

Será uma aquario de reef de dimensões de 1.75x70x70 que está sendo montado, ao longo tb postarei passo a passo dq estou fazendo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Quantos tubos de 3.5g seria necessário para todos esses leds?


Não sei, realmente tens mais leds que eu e a que eu usava tinha mais umas gramas...

tenta usar o minimo, até porque é melhor a nivel termico...só para preencher os espaços imperfeitos do aluminio.

talvez com os leds que tens te safes com 6?
sinceramente não sei...
não se arranja artic silver com mais quantidade?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Não sei, realmente tens mais leds que eu e a que eu usava tinha mais umas gramas...
> 
> tenta usar o minimo, até porque é melhor a nivel termico...só para preencher os espaços imperfeitos do aluminio.
> 
> talvez com os leds que tens te safes com 6?
> sinceramente não sei...
> não se arranja artic silver com mais quantidade?


Já procurei e no máximo que achei foi 12g.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Qt ao arduino e à electrónica à volta, no teu caso, e se só queres controlar as calhas, as necessidades são minimas.

Como já viste e até já falamos antes, os teus drivers, embora sejam PWM, esperam um sinal de "0" ou "10" V. Vai ser como um sinal lógico digital, mas em vez de 0 e 5 V, vai ser 0 e 10V.

Como o António já te referiu, só precisamos de uma fonte de 10V ou mesmo 12V, e um Mosfet ou um Ampop.

Acaba as calhas, e depois falamos sobre isso.

Tb já tenho para aqui circuitos feitos com ampop que é só adaptar.

Gostei de ver as fotos comparativas dos leds com e sem lentes. Fiquei mesmo dicidido a usar lentes qd avançar com a calha.

Abraço e bom trabalho

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Bem, fim de semana fiz alguns teste e tb soldei e fixei os leds na luminária nº 2, descidir não fazer como a 1º, testei soldar os fios em série e ver como se sairia. A princípio ficou mais limpo (clean), tb deu menos trabalho.

Farei as próximas no mesmo estilo, não usarei mais os conectores, mesmo ficando  mais simples na eventual troca de um led queimado, a facilidade não compensa na construção.

Usei a pasta termica tradicional, branca.

Deixei os leds ligados 24h e fiz a medição da temperatura em vários estágios do dia.

A temperatura ambiente inicial da calha de led era de 24º, no topo do teste já com todos os leds ligados a temperatura chegou ao pico de 58º, não usei nenhum cooler e nenhum tipo de resfriamento, o quarto a qual a luminária foi testada não tinha ventilação, proposital para simular o ambiente real onde elas ficaram no futuro.

Creio que se fixar alguns coolers a temperaturá ficará abaixo dos 45º. Testarei novamente com os coolers e ver a temperatura que eles ficam.

Medi a temperatura led a led e também no proprio dissipador, por incrível que pareça os leds estavam com menor temperatura que a calha do dissipador. Variando no máximo 1º.

Comprei a pasta termica de prata ARCTIC SILVER 5, ainda não chegou, testarei a calha nº com essa pasta e veremos se haverá diferença da 1 e 2.

A temperatura está boa? Qual a temperatura ideal e qual a máxima que devo considerar como normal levando em consideração o tempo de vida útil ideal?



Teste de temperatura, desligado, temperatura ambiente


Ligado após 10 horas seguidas, chegou ao máximo de 58º






100% em funcionamento em vários angulos


Visão do teto


Nova que ainda estou a terminar


Comparativo entre a primeira luminária e a 2ª

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Os led's estiveram a trabalhar com a calha nessa posição? Com a calha no chão com os led's virados para cima ?

É que se esteve, o aquecimento que a calha sofreu não é real, na verdade, depois vai aquecer menos.

Ficas com um trabalho muito mais limpo na 2ª calha, se tiveres paciência, faz o mesmo com a 1ª.

Vai dando noticias!

Abraço,

João

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas!
> 
> Os led's estiveram a trabalhar com a calha nessa posição? Com a calha no chão com os led's virados para cima ?
> 
> É que se esteve, o aquecimento que a calha sofreu não é real, na verdade, depois vai aquecer menos.
> 
> Ficas com um trabalho muito mais limpo na 2ª calha, se tiveres paciência, faz o mesmo com a 1ª.
> 
> Vai dando noticias!
> ...


Realmente, acho que em situações normais elas vão esquentar bem menos, se colocar um cooler jogando o ar para dentro da calha e outro retirando o ar da calha, creio que ela não passará de 40º. Ainda testarei com o cooler.

Sobre a calha, no total serão 5 calhas de 36 leds, creio que as próximas vou fazer conforme essa 2º calha que ficou bem mais limpa.

Alguém já fez as calhas e colou os leds? Para retirá-los é impossível ou consigo com certa dificuldade? Sabes como faço para passar a cola no led?

----------


## António Vitor

Tiras os leds com facilidade.
Os star pcb quero eu dizer.

chave de fendas..
mesmo na base do pcb tipo escopro...
um toque "seco" com algo pesado na chave de fendas, a força tem de ser instantanea. não convém fazer força prolongada.
E isso sai logo á primeira sem danificar o star pcb.

Qaunto maior a chave de fendas melhor.

Estou a falar da cola que usei da silver artic.
O problema é que fica residuos que custam a tirar, e se os retirares vais abrir imperfeições no aluminio.
Isso prejudica a passagem  do calor... agorra não creio que seja muito..

Tirar o residuo do pcb é mesmo complicado sem danificar o led.
aqui sim  pode ser problemático.
usar torno, e ccom lixa lixar a parte de trás do pcb assim já não danificam o led.

para meter a cola, é apenas misturar a cola suficiente para 2-3 star pcb, ela dura uns 5 minutos depois de misturada até começar a engrossar..
depois uma pequena espatula e é barrar o star pcb tipo manteiga no pão, usem luvas de latex nesta fase..
para evitar meter muita cola, façam umas rotações spara reduzir a espessura da cola quando meterem o star pcb no dissipador...
depois com cotonetes na lateral retirem o excesso.

Foi assimm que fiz... se existe melhores metodos?
 talvez...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Tiras os leds com facilidade.
> Os star pcb quero eu dizer.
> 
> chave de fendas..
> mesmo na base do pcb tipo escopro...
> um toque "seco" com algo pesado na chave de fendas, a força tem de ser instantanea. não convém fazer força prolongada.
> E isso sai logo á primeira sem danificar o star pcb.
> 
> Qaunto maior a chave de fendas melhor.
> ...


Realmente alguns furos no meu dissipador ficaram errados, terei que optar por esse método em alguns stars. Teria como me explicar a quantidade necessária para cada led e a forma exata que passo neles?

A cola que tenho é essa tb da artic silver (Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive), somente ela é suficiente para a dissipação junto ao dissipador, usando apenas ela não preciso usar a pasta termica ou é necessário misturar tb a pasta?

----------


## António Vitor

> Realmente alguns furos no meu dissipador ficaram errados, terei que optar por esse método em alguns stars. Teria como me explicar a quantidade necessária para cada led e a forma exata que passo neles?
> 
> A cola que tenho é essa tb da artic silver (Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive), somente ela é suficiente para a dissipação junto ao dissipador, usando apenas ela não preciso usar a pasta termica ou é necessário misturar tb a pasta?


A cola trás uma espatula, usa esta espátula e barra os pcb de forma a meteres o minimo de cola, só o suficiente para tapares  o aluminio da parte de trás do PCB , tipo como se fosses  pintar o mesmo.

Quanto menos cola usares MELHOR, esta serve só para aumentar a superficie de contacto, e para não se criar zonas com ar debaxo do pcb.

como o aluminio é extrermamente liso, não precisas de muito até tapares as irregularidades que possivelmente nem consegues ver.

Não mistures ccom a outra, essa não precisa de misturas, aliás isso possivelmente iraia piorar a qualidade da cola e da transferencia termica

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Quanto custou o dissipador de aluminio? E como tu fez pra encomendar?

Abraços!

----------


## António Vitor

Agora vi que tinhas colocado a temperatura de fucionameento....
isso é dos leds ou da calha?

Se for nos leds...é óptima...diria mais a ideal!
 :Big Grin: 

Se for na calha umas ventoinhas resolvem...
 :Big Grin: 

Acho que podes meter isso a 1 Amp (os XP-g) mesmo sem problemas!
mas aí vais ter de meter ventoinhas...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Quanto custou o dissipador de aluminio? E como tu fez pra encomendar?
> 
> Abraços!


Olá, são 5 dissipadores cada um custou por volta de R$ 80,00 cerca de $ 44.00. Cada dissipador tem 30cm X 20cm.

Para encomendar entrei em contato com o Alexandre da Fenite, por sinal muito gente fina e prestativo. http://www.fenitedissipadores.com.br

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Agora vi que tinhas colocado a temperatura de fucionameento....
> isso é dos leds ou da calha?
> 
> Se for nos leds...é óptima...diria mais a ideal!
> 
> 
> Se for na calha umas ventoinhas resolvem...
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto nos leds quanto na calha a temperatura era quase a mesma, variando para menos 1º quando medindo só no LED. Ainda vou fazer a medição quando as calhas tiverem suspensas, acho que ainda ficaram mais frias pois terá mais área de ventilação. Mesmo assim, tentarei usar um cooler em cada callha.

Essa semana devo fixar de vez os leds, pois o ARCTIC SILVER 5, chegou e já posso fixa-los de vez.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá, são 5 dissipadores cada um custou por volta de R$ 80,00 cerca de $ 44.00. Cada dissipador tem 30cm X 20cm.
> 
> Para encomendar entrei em contato com o Alexandre da Fenite, por sinal muito gente fina e prestativo. http://www.fenitedissipadores.com.br


à prrimeira vista parecem ser melhrores que os que eu comprei cá em PT, e acrreedito que sejam fabricados aí no Brrasil, agora os que eu tenho acredito que tenham vindo da chinna..como tudo o que por cá se vende.

----------


## António Vitor

> Tanto nos leds quanto na calha a temperatura era quase a mesma, variando para menos 1º quando medindo só no LED. Ainda vou fazer a medição quando as calhas tiverem suspensas, acho que ainda ficaram mais frias pois terá mais área de ventilação. Mesmo assim, tentarei usar um cooler em cada callha.
> 
> Essa semana devo fixar de vez os leds, pois o ARCTIC SILVER 5, chegou e já posso fixa-los de vez.


Isso é muito0 bom, com ventoinhas baixas a temperatura uns bons graus no dissipador logo nos leds...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> à prrimeira vista parecem ser melhrores que os que eu comprei cá em PT, e acrreedito que sejam fabricados aí no Brrasil, agora os que eu tenho acredito que tenham vindo da chinna..como tudo o que por cá se vende.


São fabricadas aqui no Brasil, aqui tb sofremos com as coisas da CHINA mas tb temos bons produtos fabricados aqui.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Bom pessoal, estou progredindo no meu projeto das 5 calhas leds, acabei toda a fiação e Tb a fixação, hoje começarei a fixação definitiva passando a pasta térmica Arctic Silver 5.

Resolvi retirar a pasta térmica branca, até que não foi muito difícil, a superfície dos leds limpei com álcool isopropilico e sai normalmente sem grandes dificuldades, a calha de dissipação tirei o excesso com um pano depois meti embaixo da torneira com água e sabão, saiu tudo 100%.

Próximo passo, pensarei na instalação elétrica, parte estética de acrílico e modo de fixação.


Arctic Silver 5


Arctic Silver Thermal



5 Calhas montadas, falta fixar os leds definitivamente

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

It gets better and better!!!  :Palmas:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Estou disposto a ajudar...
> solução quase pronta só conheço mesmo a do Baltasar..
> queres arriscar com o arduino também se pode fazer....
> e accho que conseeguirias..
> 
> não é preciso muita electronica é mais programação
> 
> um transistor acho que é algo mais simples que os drivers...
> tem três "pés" sejam eles A B e C
> ...



Olá amigo, como podes comprovar o meu projeto já está quase pronto, pelo menos a parte da montagem. Testei calha por calha, deixei cada uma em média 24hs ligada, nenhuma ultrapassou 60º, creio que está muito bom já que não usei nenhum ventilador e as calhas viradas para baixo, creio que em situações reais não deverá passar de 50º.

Já estou a pensar em começar o projeto de automação, simulando no mínimo o amanhecer, topo do dia e anoitecer.

Como desafio pessoal estou disposto a aprender e fazer o meu controlador baseado é lógico no seu. rs....

Como escopo do projeto:
Desenvolver controlador para controlar todas as 5 calhas com a função mínima de simular o amanhecer, topo do dia, e anoitecer. Com possíbilidades futuras de simular o ciclo lunar, chuvas e trovoadas.

Cenário:
5 calhas de LEDS, cada calha possui 24 leds brancos e 12 leds royal blue. Cada cada led possui 3 drivers Bem, significa unidade ELN-60-48p dimmable sendo 2 para os brancos e 1 para os azuis.

Como faço para controla-los? Disposto a me ajudar.
Como sitado anteriormente, sou programador, desenvolvo em C#, já vi até arduinos que utilizam c# como linguagem de desenvolvimento. Vi que os arduinos usam c, não tenho experiência mais creio que não terei dificuldade...

Já ouviu falar no NetDuino? É um arduino que se programa em .net, como todos os benefícios da linguagem... http://www.netduino.com/ Estava pensando em usa-lo pela facilidade que tenho com a linguagem e tb a plataforma q acho bem mais robusta, pois posso usar XML para configuração etc...

Por onde começo? Oq tenho que comprar? Oq vc aconselha?

----------


## António Vitor

vamos la ver o que os drivers são capazes

os drivers aceitam sinal pwm com 10V, se a memoria não me falha.

experimenta usar uma fonte de alimentação e ligar o (+) ao fio do pwm do driver, e o (-) unir ambos grounds (da fonte e do driver).

usa uma fonte até 10V.
e verifica o que acontece na saida. (para os leds)
usa diferentes tensões, e vai vendo o que acontece na saida.

calculo que precisas de mosfets para amplificares o sinal do arduino.
que tipo e referencia só perguntado a quem sabe (Baltasar e João)

na especificação diz isto:
1 ~ 10VDC or PWM signal : 100Hz ~ 3KHz
o fabricante escreveu "or" ou?
Será que isto aceita mesmo sinal com menos tensão?
alguma regulação tipo knob (botão) tipo selecção para diferente tipos de input?

agora aqui não sei, terás de verificar aí.
imagina que isto despeja metade da amperagem com 5v do arduino no fio do pwm do driver....imagina que alterando o pot connseguirias de novo colocar a 700 mA, mesmo com 5v do arduino..

já nnão precisarias de amplificar o sinal do arduino com mosffet.
mas se o arduino não estiver a dar o sinal em alguma altura queimarias os leds....

Portanto acho importante usares os mosfets...

Vamos prrimeiro experimentar com alguma fonte com difenntes niveis de tensão e conta o que verificas. até maximo dee 10v.
O programar o arduino é  mais fácil.

pera....acho que já percebi:
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1778316




> When I got mine, we had a benchtop power supply, and put 10v dc on Dim+.
> Fastest way is to ues a 9v to make 100% duty. 
> 
> My friend didnt realize it was PWM, and treated it as D model. 
> Im sure it doesnt like it, but behaves similar.


ou seja há 2 tipos de drivers.
Os D e os PWM....verifica...
mesmo se for os D funcionará acho com o devido mosfet, se for o PWM possivelmente funcionará com o arduinno sem mais alterações...
qual a tensão na versão pwm não sei mas deverá pelo menos funcionar a 5v.

Com a versão pwm talvez não precises de MOSFET

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> vamos la ver o que os drivers são capazes
> 
> os drivers aceitam sinal pwm com 10V, se a memoria não me falha.
> 
> experimenta usar uma fonte de alimentação e ligar o (+) ao fio do pwm do driver, e o (-) unir ambos grounds (da fonte e do driver).
> 
> usa uma fonte até 10V.
> e verifica o que acontece na saida. (para os leds)
> usa diferentes tensões, e vai vendo o que acontece na saida.
> ...


Olá, eu já estou fazendo isso, coloquei uma fonte de 10v para que eu possa usar a fonte, sem os 10v a fonte retorna no máximo 20v.

Estou usando um DIMMER se dimmer:


Ligo uma fonte de 10v ao dimmer e o dimmer ligo na fonte, quando giro o dimmer realmente aumenta ou diminuie a voltagem e amperagem que a fonte retorna. Pelo que sei o dimmer manda sinal analogico, tensão de 0 a 10 v, isso já é oq estou fazendo e já está testado.

Oq n testei é o pwm mais o vendedor inclusive da rapidled me afirmou q realmente ele recebe o sinal pwm, infelizmente não sei testar...

Sabendo disso qual o próximo passo?

----------


## António Vitor

[quote]Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver

está lá a referencia que é optional o pwm.

Como as opções não são de série calculo que tens a versão D.
e portanto vais ter de usar mosfets...
mas funciona na mesma...desde que com mosfets...

o que básicameente é ampliicares o sinal de 5vv do arduino para os tais 10v.
o desliga e liga rápido será tratado como menos tensão ou mais tensão.

O pwm é isto, com o arduino é desiga e liga rápido os tais 5v.

como amplificas para 10v, será desliga e liga rápido várias vezes por segundo os tais 10v.
E isto será processado pelo driver (espero eu) como mais tensão se estiver mais tempos ligado ou menos tensão..mais tempo desligado.

depois é experimentar com diferrentes valores pwm do arduinno.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> pera....acho que já percebi:
> ? on Meanwell drivers for LED's - Im baffled here! - Reef Central Online Community
> 
> 
> 
> ou seja há 2 tipos de drivers.
> Os D e os PWM....verifica...
> mesmo se for os D funcionará acho com o devido mosfet, se for o PWM possivelmente funcionará com o arduinno sem mais alterações...
> qual a tensão na versão pwm não sei mas deverá pelo menos funcionar a 5v.
> ...



O meu é o P, com pwm Mean Well ELN-60-48P.
Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver
> 
> está lá a referencia que é optional o pwm.
> Como as opções não são de série calculo que tens a versão D.
> e portanto vais ter de usar mosfets...
> 
> experimenta com um apilha de 9V....e depois com menos tensao tipo uma dee 1,5 v.


Eu faço exatamente isso, quando mando um tensão menor o driver realmente tem uma saida menor. isso já testei..

Pelo que o vendedor me falou, o Mean Well ELN-60-48P pode usar tanto dimmer quanto PWM.

o D usa somente dimmer é já vem com o dimmer acoplado.

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu faço exatamente isso, quando mando um tensão menor o driver realmente tem uma saida menor. isso já testei..
> 
> Pelo que o vendedor me falou, o Mean Well ELN-60-48P pode usar tanto dimmer quanto PWM.
> 
> o D usa somente dimmer é já vem com o dimmer acoplado.


então é mesmo testar isso com o arduino...
 :Big Grin: 

manda vir um mega tem mais pinos pwm e a diferença de preço não é significativa....

se não der o máximo de tensão com o pwm no máximo, sempre podes adquirir depois os mosfets.
mas vais ter logo regulação de certeza.

Como o Baltasar me aconselhou,, convém usares umas resistenncias de 100 ohms enntre o arduino pin e o driver, para proteger ambos.

Arranjo-te o código mas tenho aquilo invertido, os meus bucks funcionam ao contrário quando tenho 0v no pin tenhoo máxximo de tensão de saida.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> então é mesmo testar isso com o arduino...
> 
> 
> manda vir um mega tem mais pinos pwm e a diferença de preço não é significativa....
> 
> se não der o máximo de tensão com o pwm no máximo, sempre podes adquirir depois os mosfets.
> mas vais ter logo regulação de certeza.
> 
> Como o Baltasar me aconselhou,, convém usares umas resistenncias de 100 ohms enntre o arduino pin e o driver, para proteger ambos.
> ...



Quantas portas PWM vou precisar para ter o controle que quero? Sendo que atualmente tenho 5 calhas, cada calha 12 azuis e 24 white. Cada calha tenho 3 drivers, 2 para white e 1 para o blue.

Pretendo simular o amanhecer, anoitecer, meio dia, chuva, trovoada e futuramente fases da lua, quantos portas pwm devo ter? Como aconselha eu dividir isso?

Poderia me descrever um exemplo pratico de como se controla as calhas?

Qual a ferramenta de desenvolvimento vc utiliza? sabe se posso utilizar o visual studio?
Existe algum emulador para emular um mega arduino no computador?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Necessárias mesmo são 2, uma para os azuis, outra para os brancos.

Uma vez que tens 5 calhas e se quiseres fazer brincadeiras de nuvens e afins, precisas de 10 portas, 2 por cada calha. Para o que dizes que queres fazer, 2 portas chegam.

Podes usar visual studio, o Pedro Ferrer no post do antónio, colocou algures essa info.

Qt ao driver suportar pwm directamente do arduino ou não, só testando.

Mas uma vez que ele suporta dim e pwm em simultaneo, eu diria que vais ter que amplificar o sinal pwm do arduino para os 10v. Se não, na pratica qd tiveres o 100% do pwm, só usas 50% da potência dos led's porque só lhe envias 5V.

Compra o mega e depois fazes o teste.

Se for preciso amplificar o sinal, isso faz-se facilmente, não te preocupes com isso.

Qt a perceberes o que é o pwm, recomendo a leitura deste link:

Arduino - PWM
e este:
Modulação por largura de pulso - Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre

assim já ficas com uma ideia.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas.
> 
> Necessárias mesmo são 2, uma para os azuis, outra para os brancos.
> 
> Uma vez que tens 5 calhas e se quiseres fazer brincadeiras de nuvens e afins, precisas de 10 portas, 2 por cada calha. Para o que dizes que queres fazer, 2 portas chegam.
> 
> Podes usar visual studio, o Pedro Ferrer no post do antónio, colocou algures essa info.
> 
> Qt ao driver suportar pwm directamente do arduino ou não, só testando.
> ...


Pesquisei e vi que tem va´rias especificações de MEGA, 

ARDUINO MEGA DUEMILANOVE - ATMEGA 1280 - R$ 160.00 em MercadoLivre

Arduino Mega - o mais barato - R$ 187.00 em MercadoLivre

Qualquer um desses posso usar? Quais shield extra que precisarei para já comprar tudo junto? Sei que precisarei da bateria para não perder a horar quando a energia acabar certo? Posso ao invez de usar 1 mega usar 2 pequenos?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

São o mesmo, mas por qq motivo o vendedor acrescentou deumilnove.

O deumilnove é um mais pequeno, compra o mega, o que usa o chip atmega1280.

Se vais querer usar lcd, aí tvz seja necessário um shield para colocares entre o lcd e o mega, isto para que consigas usar os pinos do mega que não estão atribuidos ao lcd.

Atenção que nos links que coloquei, tens packs já com o lcd, que acho que fica mt mais barato que isso. Não sei a qt tá o real, mas se o google tiver certo, o que colocas-te são 88!!! abuso mesmo...


Vê este pack por exemplo:

Arduino MEGA - ATMEGA1280 + LCD Shield + USB cable on eBay (end time 01-Sep-10 05:50:27 BST)

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> São o mesmo, mas por qq motivo o vendedor acrescentou deumilnove.
> 
> O deumilnove é um mais pequeno, compra o mega, o que usa o chip atmega1280.
> 
> Se vais querer usar lcd, aí tvz seja necessário um shield para colocares entre o lcd e o mega, isto para que consigas usar os pinos do mega que não estão atribuidos ao lcd.
> 
> Atenção que nos links que coloquei, tens packs já com o lcd, que acho que fica mt mais barato que isso. Não sei a qt tá o real, mas se o google tiver certo, o que colocas-te são 88!!! abuso mesmo...
> 
> 
> ...


Qual shield que tenho que comprar para a bateria?

Poderia ja me colar o Link com tudo que preciso comprar para que eu não erre?

Não entendo muito.. rs....

----------


## JoaoCAlves

bateria?

como assim?

não precisas de shield para a bateria, ligas à ficha com um transformador 9V.

Não encontro um shield que julgo que existe, que tem os pinos a 90º. Este permitia pores o lcd por cima, e ter acesso aos pinos.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> bateria?
> 
> como assim?
> 
> não precisas de shield para a bateria, ligas à ficha com um transformador 9V.
> 
> Não encontro um shield que julgo que existe, que tem os pinos a 90º. Este permitia pores o lcd por cima, e ter acesso aos pinos.


o SHILED da bateria que digo é para quando a energia acabar ou der pico de luz o relogio do arduino não atrasar. Já vi alguns, mas como não entendo tenho medo de comprar e não servir...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

humm...

acho que estás a falar do rtc.

deixa ver...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> humm...
> 
> acho que estás a falar do rtc.
> 
> deixa ver...


Rs,.... Deve ser, vi alguns mais nem sei o nome, sei que é para segurar as horas corretas quando a luz acabar...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sobre o que podes ligar, este dá! 
SparkFun Electronics - ScrewShield
depois metes o shield do lcd em cima, tem lá os pinos para isso

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Sobre o que podes ligar, este dá! 
> SparkFun Electronics - ScrewShield
> depois metes o shield do lcd em cima, tem lá os pinos para isso


Poderia olhar no ebay do EUA, pois para o Brasil é mais barato  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

tou a fazer pesquisa WW.

Vem tudo de hongkong

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Só encontrei isto:

Arduino RTC DS1307 Shield on eBay (end time 28-Aug-10 12:20:31 BST)

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> tou a fazer pesquisa WW.
> 
> Vem tudo de hongkong


hk tb é bom pra comprar, chega rapidim aqui..

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

[QUOTE=António Vitor;164129]


> Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver
> 
> está lá a referencia que é optional o pwm.
> 
> Como as opções não são de série calculo que tens a versão D.
> e portanto vais ter de usar mosfets...
> mas funciona na mesma...desde que com mosfets...
> 
> o que básicameente é ampliicares o sinal de 5vv do arduino para os tais 10v.
> ...


Leu esses ultimos posts? Posso comprar? Pergunto a ti pois irei usar os seus códigos.. Preciso de quais shields?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Para o RTC, recomendo este...
SparkFun Electronics - Real Time Clock Module

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Podes usar visual studio, o Pedro Ferrer no post do antónio, colocou algures essa info.


Ora aqui está... e mais aqui...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

[QUOTE=FabricioDF;164243]


> Leu esses ultimos posts? Posso comprar? Pergunto a ti pois irei usar os seus códigos.. Preciso de quais shields?



Fabricio, tás a perguntar a mim ou ao António, não percebi?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

[QUOTE=JoaoCAlves;164286]


> Fabricio, tás a perguntar a mim ou ao António, não percebi?


Olá,

Antonio, já que usarei os códigos dele queria saber se está conforme esperado.... Rs.... Acho que ele ta OUT esses dias...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok ok, era só para esclarecer.  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

eu não uso RTC, é só o relógio interno do Arduino...

Isto porque tenho uma ups sempre ligada ao mesmo, ou seja se falhar electricidade vai continuar a trabalhar.

Mas usar um RTC (acho que qualquer um dos links que vi aqui deverão funcionar), não é complicado...e alterar o código também será fácil.

Bastaria só ir verificar o tempo real ao RTC uma vez por minuto para acertar o relógio interno, e usar o resto do meu código... para não teres de alterar muita coisa.
Assim era só mais meia duzia de linhas.

agora tou com menos tempo, já ando a trabalhar
 :Frown: 
Mas vou respondendo

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> eu não uso RTC, é só o relógio interno do Arduino...
> 
> Isto porque tenho uma ups sempre ligada ao mesmo, ou seja se falhar electricidade vai continuar a trabalhar.
> 
> Mas usar um RTC (acho que qualquer um dos links que vi aqui deverão funcionar), não é complicado...e alterar o código também será fácil.
> 
> Bastaria só ir verificar o tempo real ao RTC uma vez por minuto para acertar o relógio interno, e usar o resto do meu código... para não teres de alterar muita coisa.
> Assim era só mais meia duzia de linhas.
> 
> ...


Posso comprar o arduino recomendado? é igual o seu? Pergunto isso para aproveitar 100% seu codigo e quando precisar de algum suporte fica mais facil de me orientar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Ok ok, era só para esclarecer.



Qual é melhor desses 2?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...id=p2759.l1259

http://cgi.ebay.com/Arduino-Mega-256...item4150bfa4e7

Qual devo comprar? Preciso de um visor ou alguma coisa extra?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

É melhor comprares o 1280, o outro não sei se funciona, deveria, mas na sei...

Para fazeres o que o António fez, precisas dos lcd shield.
este:

LCD Keypad Shield for Arduino Duemilanove & Freeduino B - eBay (item 270591173753 end time Sep-06-10 21:11:42 PDT)

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> É melhor comprares o 1280, o outro não sei se funciona, deveria, mas na sei...
> 
> Para fazeres o que o António fez, precisas dos lcd shield.
> este:
> 
> LCD Keypad Shield for Arduino Duemilanove & Freeduino B - eBay (item 270591173753 end time Sep-06-10 21:11:42 PDT)


Vou ver se ele envia para o brasil. Muito obrigado.

----------


## António Vitor

olha que eu vou usar o lcd shield e mais um glcd...
nas próximas iterações de software.
 :Wink: 
já vou na edição 70 agora com o arduino mega.
o código que coloquei foi sempre para o dumilinove, agora se eu postar já será para o mega .

é identico só que estou a usar mais pins de saida digital...
e outros pinos...

no entanto é funcional, a versão 6x com o dumilinov e com o shield encaixado no sitio normal.

Agora com o mega o shield já não está unido nos pinos convencionais, mas noutros para ter os pwm livres.... 
para fazer mais umas "mariquices"
quando tiver um tempinho vou meter o glcd.

----------


## Luis Nunes

> já vou na edição 70 agora com o arduino mega.
> o código que coloquei foi sempre para o dumilinove, agora se eu postar já será para o mega .
> .


Onde anda esse código António ? é em outro post ? Tenho seguido este e outros posts de led's e arduino, mas ainda não vi código  :SbOk3: 

Eu estou quase a arrancar nesta aventura de Led's + arduino.

Já comecei a brincar com o MEGA, e entretanto já chegou o lcd. Só falta mesmo o material para a calha.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Sobre o que podes ligar, este dá! 
> SparkFun Electronics - ScrewShield
> depois metes o shield do lcd em cima, tem lá os pinos para isso


Nós cá, podemos comprar aqui...

O RTC vai estar disponível daqui a 2/3 semanas, e aí sim, aparecerá também no site.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vocês que dominam o arduino, e pedindo já desculpa pelo off-topic, sabem-me dizer se o arduino pode servir para "controlar" corrente electrica de 220V e ser utilizado numa habitação ligado ao quadro electrico? Como se de um autómato se tratasse ?!

Por exemplo Pedro, porque utilizaste o Logo! no teu sistema e não um arduino? DAria para fazer o mesmo com um arduino?  :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> Vocês que dominam o arduino, e pedindo já desculpa pelo off-topic, sabem-me dizer se o arduino pode servir para "controlar" corrente electrica de 220V e ser utilizado numa habitação ligado ao quadro electrico? Como se de um autómato se tratasse ?!
> 
> Por exemplo Pedro, porque utilizaste o Logo! no teu sistema e não um arduino? DAria para fazer o mesmo com um arduino?



dá basta excitares um relé ...(o mega dá para controlares dezenas) 
agora o arduino aguenta pouca amperagem ou o relé consome pouco ou tens de amplificar o sinal do arduino com alguma coisa tipo um transistor.
aí podes usar outro tipo de relés.

Básicamente tudo o que é de automação de aquários isto funciona.
por exemplo controlar um reactor de cálcio com um electrodo que detecte o calcio na água, abre o co2 desde que se justifique...
as potencialidades são diria infinitas.

A ultima versão que carece de algum trabalho, mas que retirou bugs na contagem do tempo em attachment.

tomem nota que isto está alterada para funcionar com as minhas alterações...
o shield lcd normal já não funciona, porque eu quis poupar os pinos pwm que este "disperdiçava".

funciona mas não será apenas só encaixar como versões anteriores (ver nos meus posts os ficheiros em attachment)

Quando o meu controlador de pH morrer faço um arduino a controlar o pH. mas superior que as versões que se vendem.

Basta para isso usar duas sondas, e o arduino daria o sinal de alarme se acontecesse um desvio de uma delas...

não existe nada no mercado que faça isso, isto porque a industria quer ser rentável, e isto é uma opção que iria aumentar os custos de produção...e menos rendimento.

Agora o investimento que fizemos no aquário justifica este tipo de redundância.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo




> Vocês que dominam o arduino, e pedindo já desculpa pelo off-topic, sabem-me dizer se o arduino pode servir para "controlar" corrente electrica de 220V e ser utilizado numa habitação ligado ao quadro electrico? Como se de um autómato se tratasse ?!
> 
> Por exemplo Pedro, porque utilizaste o Logo! no teu sistema e não um arduino? DAria para fazer o mesmo com um arduino?


Hugo, há máquinas na Indústria a trabalhar com 'Arduinos'...
Fiz com o LOGO! porque desconhecia a existência do Arduino. Na altura também estava rodeado de Siemens (Técnicos, material, etc) por questões profissionais.
Sendo assim, não dei um tiro no escuro.

Com o Arduino também dá, mas acaba por ser mais dispendioso... parece-me...
Passo a explicar.

O Arduino trabalha a 5V... e as bombas Tunze trabalham a 9-12V... portanto teria que ampliar o sinal ou actuar relés de 5V...
Por vezes os 5V são manhosos... por exemplo... tempos idos em que algumas máquinas trabalhavam com encoders de 5V, havia ruído... e os movimentos, as medidas dos mesmos, saíam equivocados... era então necessário colocar cabos blindados com malha... enfim...
Hoje com encoders de 24V, as coisas são pacíficas.

Com o LOGO! de 12V, as coisas são directas.
Mais, a nível de programação, os softwares da família do LOGO! (siemens), mas também Telemecanique, Crouzet, Schneider... são todos intuitivos, amigáveis, com simulação muito apurada.

No Arduino, esquece a simulação, o debug não existe... para teres algo parecido com um debug, tens que enviar o programa para dentro do Arduino, dezenas, centenas de vezes...
A nível de desenvolvimento, o LOGO! acaba por ser mais simples, neste caso específico... claro que para pwm's o LOGO! não dá...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> olha que eu vou usar o lcd shield e mais um glcd...
> nas próximas iterações de software.
> 
> já vou na edição 70 agora com o arduino mega.
> o código que coloquei foi sempre para o dumilinove, agora se eu postar já será para o mega .
> 
> é identico só que estou a usar mais pins de saida digital...
> e outros pinos...
> 
> ...


Acabei de comprar. agora é esperar chegar.

Arduino Keypad LCD Shield - emartee.com
Arduino Mega 1280 Kits - emartee.com

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Nós cá, podemos comprar aqui...
> 
> O RTC vai estar disponível daqui a 2/3 semanas, e aí sim, aparecerá também no site.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Hummmm

Se calhar, ainda me meto em despesas...

Foi daqui que mandei vir o meu 1º arduino, o deucemila.

Mas este shield tanto dá no deicemila como no mega, os pinos são os mesmos, e para testar com os modulos de potência, isto dá jeito.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Hummmm
> 
> Se calhar, ainda me meto em despesas...
> 
> Foi daqui que mandei vir o meu 1º arduino, o deucemila.
> 
> Mas este shield tanto dá no deicemila como no mega, os pinos são os mesmos, e para testar com os modulos de potência, isto dá jeito.



Os que comprei estão certos?

Arduino RTC DS1307 Shield - emartee.com
Arduino Keypad LCD Shield - emartee.com
Arduino Mega 1280 Kits - emartee.com

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo!

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Certo!


Bacana, assim que chegar aviso vcs para que me ajudem... Agradeço pela ajuda que vcs estão me dando.. Muito obrigado mesmo!!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Hoje chegou meu arduino e quase tudo que preciso para fazer meu controlador automatizado.
Primeiramente tentarei automatizar o amanhecer, sol do meio dia, anoitecer e luz lunar. 

Agora é aprofundar nos estudos e ver como fazer.. Quem poder me ajudar  :Big Grin: 



Arduino Mega 1280


Breadborad Jumper Wire 70pcs Pack( Rate ) e 1 Pin Dual-female Jumper Wire--100mm 50pcs Pack( Rate )


Shield Arduino RTC DS1307 Shield
DS1307 is a real-time chip of DALLAS company,which adopt I2C protocal to communicate with SCM, and there was this kind interface on Arduino, therefore is very convenient to link with each other. DS1307 have a programmable waveforms output, it can be used to drive LED lights, or trigger a certain event as a break off, but be careful when you use it to take some kind of high power module. We design the real clock module to pin out the I2C interface of Ds1307 and programmable waveforms output interface SQW are connected, but usually we will only use the I2C interface to realize basic set the clock/read function. Note, this module must be installed on the battery can work normally. The battery is button batteries (type CR1220), the positive upward:



Arduino Keypad LCD Shield
Arduino Keypad LCD Shield contains 16*2 LCD with contrast adjustment and backlight. LCD dispays white letters on blue background. It uses only an analog port to input the 5 keys' signal. Here is also a reset button. Still unused IO is prepared for expansion.
Date port: PIN4 (DB4), 5 (DB5), 6 (DB6), 7 (DB7), 8 (RS), 9 (E), 10 (backlight control), simulation key port A0.





António Vitor, aguardo seus códigos e as minhas primeiras instruções  :Big Grin: 
Comprei certo?

----------


## António Vitor

> Hoje chegou meu arduino e quase tudo que preciso para fazer meu controlador automatizado.
> Primeiramente tentarei automatizar o amanhecer, sol do meio dia, anoitecer e luz lunar. 
> 
> Agora é aprofundar nos estudos e ver como fazer.. Quem poder me ajudar 
> 
> 
> 
> Arduino Mega 1280
> 
> ...


certissimo.

amanha  posto codigo que já pode funcionar no teu.

sem o rtc, depois é alterar...
tenta descobrir exemplos na net de rpreferencia para o teu rtc.
e alteras depois o codigo de acordo.

tou com sono, hoje não vai dar... mas amanha envio-te codigo.

----------


## António Vitor

podes usar já o meu ultimo programa, que tem um bug que ainda não tive tempo de descobrir.

O problema é que tem uma livraria modificada, e portanto não é só o programa.

outro problema é que mudei os pinos de entrada do lcd shield...

experimenta um dos meus programas anteriores que usa o shield de forma convencional, e tem um grande bug no relógio que não importa já que vais usar o RTC.

os pinos pwm que usei acho que foi o 11 e o 3 (já não me lembro com rigor), mas podes verificar isso no código.

Com os programas antigos já consegues usar isto sem grandes alterações á livraria...

usei outro pino digitaL para controlar as ventoinhas...não é pwm mas é só para ligar e desligar...
tenta ver no código logo posto e vou ver melhor que pinos vais poder usar
não te esqueças de usar a mesma livraria que eu.
se não encontrar o link coloco aqui.

depois com o mega com o lcd shield em outros pinos consegui controlar grupos de 6 leds, mas acho que é mesmo uma grande mariqueice...
lol

não estou no computador com os programas do arduino mais logo mando.

os corais estão a rejuvenecer, o problema foi talvez das oscilações do cálcio e dos carbonatos, o meu midia só me faz subir o cálcio (do reactor de cálcio) 
sempre tive dificuldade em manter bons niveis de cálcio e kh e mesmo magnésio...
só com aditivos e foi talvez...(reeforçar o talvez) por isso que aconteceu este precalço.
cálcio a mais.

como coloquei carvão activado pode ter sido alguma molecula venenosa orgânica de algum ser vivo que se estaria a acumular.
não sei...só palpites.

os leds já contam com mais de 3 meses de funcionamento, e ainda tenho sps com GRANDE saúde.
não todos, com pena minha não creio agora com o decorrer do tempo que fosse dos leds...
e ainda bem.
 :Wink: 

assim podes vir a ter grande sucesso com esses leds...
espero que sim...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> podes usar já o meu ultimo programa, que tem um bug que ainda não tive tempo de descobrir.
> 
> O problema é que tem uma livraria modificada, e portanto não é só o programa.
> 
> outro problema é que mudei os pinos de entrada do lcd shield...
> 
> experimenta um dos meus programas anteriores que usa o shield de forma convencional, e tem um grande bug no relógio que não importa já que vais usar o RTC.
> 
> os pinos pwm que usei acho que foi o 11 e o 3 (já não me lembro com rigor), mas podes verificar isso no código.
> ...


Muito obrigado pela ajuda que irá me da, antes de tudo sou muito leigo em arduino e eletronica logo preciso antes de um tutorial para aprender o básico, até mesmo fazer funcionar.

Vc citou o código, mais onde posso baixar os que vc fez?

Qual a ferramenta de desenvolvimento que vc esta utilizando, poderia me repassar o link para facilitar..

Sobre o PWM do meus drivers, eles tem 2 fios que são usados tb para o DIMMER, no caso do PWM devo usar o mesmo? Vou usar somente 1 dos 2? Preciso alterar algo no driver para funcionar em PWM?

Antes de qualquer coisa, peço desculpas por fazer perguntas tão basicas, mais realmente sou muito leigo mais vou me esforçar.

----------


## António Vitor

> Muito obrigado pela ajuda que irá me da, antes de tudo sou muito leigo em arduino e eletronica logo preciso antes de um tutorial para aprender o básico, até mesmo fazer funcionar.
> 
> Vc citou o código, mais onde posso baixar os que vc fez?
> 
> Qual a ferramenta de desenvolvimento que vc esta utilizando, poderia me repassar o link para facilitar..
> 
> Sobre o PWM do meus drivers, eles tem 2 fios que são usados tb para o DIMMER, no caso do PWM devo usar o mesmo? Vou usar somente 1 dos 2? Preciso alterar algo no driver para funcionar em PWM?
> 
> Antes de qualquer coisa, peço desculpas por fazer perguntas tão basicas, mais realmente sou muito leigo mais vou me esforçar.


Será que um é massa e outro o sinal...
não faço ideia.
dizes que é 2 fios?
ligarias o + ao pin do arduino...

mas atenção tens de converter o sinal dos 5v, em 10v que o teu driver reconhece.

e como é electronica, não sou o melhor para te responder...
sei que o podes fazer com um simples transistor (ex mosfet), e uma fonte com 10v.


este transistor daria 10v quando recebesse 5v cortava o sinal se o não recebesse...
básicamente um amplificador.

como presumo que não consuma muita corrente (o transistor), protegerias o arduino evitando uma sobrecarga...
Se o teu driver "chupar" mais corrente...
não faço ideia aqui.

As massas ligarias á massa do arduino..simples...ou seja o fio do driver do dimmer o -?
estará lá escrito "-"?

links e o resto do material que usei:
usei este programa só e apenas...
Arduino - Software

exemplos e cenas tirei desse site...e entre outros...

por exemplo metes no google arduino rtc code...
e de certeza que aparece milhares de codigos.

logo mando o programa para ti posto aqui tens de esperar mais um bocado... não estou no computador que tem versões mais antigas do programa que concebi.

podes  usar o mais recente mas ai terás de de ligar o  lcd shield como eu fiz....e complica...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Será que um é massa e outro o sinal...
> não faço ideia.
> dizes que é 2 fios?
> ligarias o + ao pin do arduino...
> 
> mas atenção tens de converter o sinal dos 5v, em 10v que o teu driver reconhece.
> 
> e como é electronica, não sou o melhor para te responder...
> sei que o podes fazer com um simples transistor (ex mosfet), e uma fonte com 10v.
> ...



Como pode ver o fio azul + e branco - são usados tb para o dimmer, logo creio que devo usar o mesmo para PWM. O q achas? Tem perigo de queimar algo caso eu use errado?
Vermelho e preto são as saidas do driver.

Sobre  o 0 a 10 v conversei com uma pessoa em outro forum ele me falou que PWM não funciona assim, acho que estamos associando o dimmer de 0 a 10 com o PWM, disse ele que o PWM a ser utilizado nos meus drivers são de 100 hz a 3 Khz ou seja não tem n haver com tensão.

Oq ele disse:
"Fui olhar com calma a especificação do seu driver e o seu modelo é o P , que significa que voce não precisa de 0-10V e sim de 100 hz a 3 Khz ... ou seja, o Arduino faz o controle. Ele controlará o LED entre 15% e 95% de acordo com as especificações no documento do pdf do driver. Na página 3 tem um gráfico que mostra a fórmula de cálculo para ajustar o driver. "

Será que não faz sentido? 

Aqui esta o manual: Manual

Como sou leigo nisso não sei nem oq falar...  :Frown: 

Por enquanto teria como postar parte do código de onde vou trabalhar com PWM, so para eu ter ideia como trabalha com PWM e o arduino.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Achei um projeto DIY muito interessante de código aberto com arduino.

KrusduinoUserManualv1.pdf - dangerduino - Krusduino User Manual v1.0 - Project Hosting on Google Code
http://dangerduino.googlecode.com/fi...erManualv1.pdf

----------


## António Vitor

o azul é para o pin do arduino que controla os drivers, o branco vais ligar á massa do arduino.
não tenhas medo não queima.

no meu programa é o pin 3 e o 11...
um é para os moonlight (azuis) o outro para o white (brancas)

se tiveres 8 drivers, vais ter 8 fios brancos que vais ligar á massa do arduino.
e 4 fios azuis para o pin 11 do arduino e 4 fios azuis do driver a ligar ao pin 3 do arduino.
não sei quantos drivers tens....
mas deverá ser assim.
vamos ver se funciona com os 5v do arduino...

a library tens de a colocar no directorio do programa que falei atrás...
na library metes lá dentro...
quando fazes menção á livraria no programa principal ele vai lá procurar...
como no meu programa.

tiras isso daqui:
http://www.robotshop.com/content/ZIP...cd4bit-mod.zip

terás de ter lá isso para compilar como deve ser.

o programa o ultimo que usa o lcd sheld encaixado no aruduino está aqui é a versão 39.
e eu já vou na versão 69.

 :Smile: 
curioso.

isto tem um bug no relogio que retirei a dada altura (numa versão entre a 39 e a 69.)
agora tenho o relogio certo mesmo passado quase um mÊs desde que desliguei isto
 :Smile: 

como tu nao precisas dessa parte do codigo vais usar o rtc que se lixe...

se quiseres o codigo pós  39 tens de receber também a minha livraria modificada do lcd shield.
acelerei a coisa, e coloquei umas alterações para usar outros pinos...
e deixar livres os pwm.

aqui está em attachment a ultima versão com o lcd shield bem encaixado no arduino.

o meu progrma fa mais umas coisas...

tipo por exemplo ler a tensão das baterias que está ligado...
não precisas dessa parte.

tenta perceber como isto funciona.
usei este comando para mudar a posição do cursor bem mais rapidamente...
    lcd.commandWrite(0x80+12);  
não ligues ás notas porque a maior parte das vezes era copy e paste, e aquilo foi ficando com lixo ...

este muda para a linha 1 posição 12 o cursor no lcd...
mais rapidamente que outros comandos.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá como disse em tempos esses Meanwell aceitam só PWM de 0v -10V sendo 0v = low e 10V = hight tal como é referido no manual dele (ultima pagina figura 2), logo o PWM nativo na saída do arduino não server pois é de 0V-5V, terá de usar o circuito que tenho no post do meu controlador e ligar uma fonte de 10V a entrada em assim o arduino irá fazer variar nesse meu circuito de 0V a 10V que os Meanwell vão aceitar. Se isso não der terá de procurar algum outro circuito que converta o PWM 0v-5V do Arduino para o PWM 0V-10V dos Meanwell.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> não sei quantos drivers tens....


Tenho 15 drivers, sendo 5 para azuis e 10 para brancos.

Esse txt que você postou é o código completo do seu arduino?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Olá como disse em tempos esses Meanwell aceitam só PWM de 0v -10V sendo 0v = low e 10V = hight tal como é referido no manual dele (ultima pagina figura 2), logo o PWM nativo na saída do arduino não server pois é de 0V-5V, terá de usar o circuito que tenho no post do meu controlador e ligar uma fonte de 10V a entrada em assim o arduino irá fazer variar nesse meu circuito de 0V a 10V que os Meanwell vão aceitar. Se isso não der terá de procurar algum outro circuito que converta o PWM 0v-5V do Arduino para o PWM 0V-10V dos Meanwell.


Encontro algum SHIELD pronto para arduino com essa finalidade?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

António Vitor, outra dúvida, quando encaixo o SHIELD do LCD no arduino, noto que ele usa TODAS as portas do pwm, é correto?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Que eu saiba não existe nada já feito para esse caso.

----------


## António Vitor

> António Vitor, outra dúvida, quando encaixo o SHIELD do LCD no arduino, noto que ele usa TODAS as portas do pwm, é correto?


a 3 e a 11 não.
embora tape as mesmas 

consegues usar as mesmas,  verifica no lcd shield os traços do pin 3 e 11 podes meter ai os fios, isto no lcd shield...

ou seja verifica onde encaixa no lcd shield o pin 3 e 11 do arduino e desde os encaixes vem traços linhas até a uns buracos na periferia podes meter ai os fios como os buracos são estreitos, terás de soldar um fio ao buraco que corresponde a cada um desses pinos (no lcd shield).

embora tape tudo estes pinos não são usados.

----------


## António Vitor

> Tenho 15 drivers, sendo 5 para azuis e 10 para brancos.
> 
> Esse txt que você postou é o código completo do seu arduino?


uma versão funcional....com bugs no relogio...
concertei depois com mudanças do tipo de variável.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> uma versão funcional....com bugs no relogio...
> concertei depois com mudanças do tipo de variável.


Opa, consegui fazer funcionar o Arduino já com o seu código... O display funcionou  :Big Grin: 

Pode me explicar o básico do display? Oq cada botão faz no seu programa?

Notei que seu código tem outras coisas, oq mas ele faz ou é tudo para luminária?

----------


## António Vitor

faz mais coisas...

ele vê a tensão  das baterias que está ligado. mas tenho circuitos a fazer de divisão de tensão para que  se converta a tensão das baterias para os possiveis de serem lidos 0-5v do arduino.

mas atenção o relogio tem bug...

não vale a pena me debruchar sobre esse bug já que vais usar o rtc...

os botão 'e apenas para a luminaria.
uns metem tudo a 100% o mesmo a 0% e aumentos progressivos...

mudar apenas para azuis etc...

----------


## António Vitor

> Opa, consegui fazer funcionar o Arduino já com o seu código... O display funcionou 
> 
> Pode me explicar o básico do display? Oq cada botão faz no seu programa?
> 
> Notei que seu código tem outras coisas, oq mas ele faz ou é tudo para luminária?


vou trabalhar agora...
amanhã com calma vou tentar explicar com mais pormenor...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Hoje fiquei super feliz!!! 

Testei finalmente uma das minhas calhas LED com o arduino usando o DRIVER ligados ao LEDS, antes fiz vários testes e realmente fiquei feliz pois funcionou...

Mesmo o arduino sendo de 0 e 5v conseguir fazer o controle apenas configurando o SR2, aumentando gradativamente logo consegui chegar a corrente de 2.5 a 9.7 ou seja consegui fazer o controle de até quase 1 amp deixando o SR2 do meu driver no máximo.

SR2 = Controle de corrente do driver.

Usando essa explicação de um outro post:




> Boas.
> 
> Estão-se aqui a confundir coisas.
> 
> O sinal PWM, varia no caso do arduino entre os 0 e os 5V, mas só tem 2 estados, ou seja, 0V ou 5V. é digital, ON/OFF. Como o próprio significado da palavra PWM indica (pulse with modulation), qd se varia no código de 0 a 255 (8bits), está-se a variar o TEMPO a que o sinal está no estado ON!
> 
> Ou seja:
> 
> 0 = 100 % do tempo a OFF
> ...



Notei que mesmo colando o SR2 no máximo só consigo controlar os LEDS apartir do 60 de 255 no arduino, isso procede?
Notei que regulando o SR2 no máximo aconteceu o seguinte:

Arduino até 59 => LEDS desligados
Arduino 60 = corrente no driver => 250 mA
Arduino 255 => corrente no driver => 900 mA

Conclusão, o led só funciona com a corrente mínima de 250 mA ou por está utilizando 0 e 5v em um driver que deveria ser 0 e 10v eu não tenho tanta margem de controle? O controle fica menos sensível?

Antonio, vc consegue fazer mais variações ou oq estou dizendo está certo e meu DRIVER é configurável?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Olá como disse em tempos esses Meanwell aceitam só PWM de 0v -10V sendo 0v = low e 10V = hight tal como é referido no manual dele (ultima pagina figura 2), logo o PWM nativo na saída do arduino não server pois é de 0V-5V, terá de usar o circuito que tenho no post do meu controlador e ligar uma fonte de 10V a entrada em assim o arduino irá fazer variar nesse meu circuito de 0V a 10V que os Meanwell vão aceitar. Se isso não der terá de procurar algum outro circuito que converta o PWM 0v-5V do Arduino para o PWM 0V-10V dos Meanwell.


Recebi essa resposta em um POST para resolver meu problema, isso funcionaria?

_You can use a transistor to increase the size of your PWM signal, like this:

npn transistor say a BC458

1K resistor from +10V to the collector
emitter to GND
base to a 1K resistor to the PWM signal from the Arduino
connect the collector to the PWM input to the PSU.

Note that the transistor will invert the signal, so you will have to set the PWM output to 255-x rather than x. Where x is the desired output._

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Alguém pode me dizer como ligar o meu RTC no meu arduino? 
Preciso dessa bateria do RTC quando for utilizar a bateria do arduino?


Shield Arduino RTC DS1307 Shield
DS1307 is a real-time chip of DALLAS company,which adopt I2C protocal to communicate with SCM, and there was this kind interface on Arduino, therefore is very convenient to link with each other. DS1307 have a programmable waveforms output, it can be used to drive LED lights, or trigger a certain event as a break off, but be careful when you use it to take some kind of high power module. We design the real clock module to pin out the I2C interface of Ds1307 and programmable waveforms output interface SQW are connected, but usually we will only use the I2C interface to realize basic set the clock/read function. Note, this module must be installed on the battery can work normally. The battery is button batteries (type CR1220), the positive upward:


USBtinyISP - Para que serve isso que veio junto do meu arduino?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

> Recebi essa resposta em um POST para resolver meu problema, isso funcionaria?
> 
> _You can use a transistor to increase the size of your PWM signal, like this:_
> 
> _npn transistor say a BC458_
> 
> _1K resistor from +10V to the collector_
> _emitter to GND_
> _base to a 1K resistor to the PWM signal from the Arduino_
> ...


Fabricio, esse circuito que lhe deram é o mesmo que o meu praticamente a diferença é ser com transístor convencional e o meu ser com MOSFET, faz exactamente o mesmo, mas acho que só o problema de inverter o sinal já não ajuda na programação do arduino pois não fica 100% standard embora funciona na mesma, alem que os mosfet são muito mais rápidos e não tem esse problema, não sei se com esse BC458 a comutação seja um pouco lenta que possa provocar cintilação nos leds ao contrario do mosfet.


Quanto ao USBtinyISP é um programador por SPI que da para programar o ATMEL que está no arduino, mudar o boot loader etc., mas agora o próprio IDE do arduino já da para fazer isso, é sempre útil pois da para N outros microcontroladore que sejam pirograveis por SPI.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Fabricio, esse circuito que lhe deram é o mesmo que o meu praticamente a diferença é ser com transístor convencional e o meu ser com MOSFET, faz exactamente o mesmo, mas acho que só o problema de inverter o sinal já não ajuda na programação do arduino pois não fica 100% standard embora funciona na mesma, alem que os mosfet são muito mais rápidos e não tem esse problema, não sei se com esse BC458 a comutação seja um pouco lenta que possa provocar cintilação nos leds ao contrario do mosfet.
> 
> 
> Quanto ao USBtinyISP é um programador por SPI que da para programar o ATMEL que está no arduino, mudar o boot loader etc., mas agora o próprio IDE do arduino já da para fazer isso, é sempre útil pois da para N outros microcontroladore que sejam pirograveis por SPI.


No caso do MOSFET que me disse, será que eu que não entendo nada consigo construir? Quanto em dolar eu gastaria mais ou menos? Teria que usar 1 mosfet por cada porta PWM?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não se vai controlar todos leds brancos e todos os leds azuis, será só dois um por cada canal (branco e azul) depois a saída deste circuito alimenta tantos Meanwell que vai ter ora para brancos ora azuis.Não tenho noção em dólares e até deve ser bem mais barato que cá, mas cada um por cá custa na casa dos 1eur a 2eur max.

----------


## António Vitor

Os meus bucks só precisam de 2 volts para interromperem a corrente...experimentei com uma pilha de 1,5 e funcionou.

no  pdf do buck vem lá que suporta de 5 a muitos volts...
portanto tenho um controlo completo, embora os meus bucks funcionem ao contrário, quando têm corrente desligam.

os botões no meu programa fazem o seguinte.
da esquerda para a direita

primeiro  mete a 100% ou a  0% as luzes...
botão  up and down

aumenta em passos de 4% ou diminui as luzes

botão seguinte muda o modo...

moonlight (só azuis)
e normal (brancas e azuis)

o seguinte faz reset

----------


## António Vitor

se quiseres a ultima versão tens de receber a livraria modificada para o lcd...
os pins estão entre o 42 e 5x, não sei de cor...

isto porque tenho o mega, aliviando os pinos que fazem pwm, antes ocupados para ter um maior controlo da coisa.


nessa já tens relampagos...e etc...

agora sou capaz de meter o glcd...
não tenho estado com paciência...pode não ser para já

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> se quiseres a ultima versão tens de receber a livraria modificada para o lcd...
> os pins estão entre o 42 e 5x, não sei de cor...
> 
> isto porque tenho o mega, aliviando os pinos que fazem pwm, antes ocupados para ter um maior controlo da coisa.
> 
> 
> nessa já tens relampagos...e etc...
> 
> agora sou capaz de meter o glcd...
> não tenho estado com paciência...pode não ser para já


Podes me enviar essa completa, na teória como vc simula relâmpago?

----------


## António Vitor

deixa-me acabar aqui umas coisas que já te envio...

o relampago é assim...

só há relampago com nuvens, existe uma probabilidade x de haver nuvens.

e existe outra para relampagos, metes esses valores com o botão up e down (de 0 a 100%)
os botões do lado direito e esquerdo rodam o menu ( botões adjacentes ao up e down)

entre normal normal-esq, nebulosidade e relampagos...e claro moonlight 

o primeiro botão continua a ser para ir do 0 ao 100% ciciicamente.
o 6 botão do lado direito não conta é o reset.

o relampago é ir dos 40% por exemplo aos 100 em fracções de segundo

tomar nota que ainda não acabei os relampagos, e isto foi mais tipo brincadeira...de certeza qque tem bugs...

isto em lua cheia nao apaga os leds completamente existe um bloco de azuis que nao apaga...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Olá como disse em tempos esses Meanwell aceitam só PWM de 0v -10V sendo 0v = low e 10V = hight tal como é referido no manual dele (ultima pagina figura 2), logo o PWM nativo na saída do arduino não server pois é de 0V-5V, terá de usar o circuito que tenho no post do meu controlador e ligar uma fonte de 10V a entrada em assim o arduino irá fazer variar nesse meu circuito de 0V a 10V que os Meanwell vão aceitar. Se isso não der terá de procurar algum outro circuito que converta o PWM 0v-5V do Arduino para o PWM 0V-10V dos Meanwell.



Fabricio, reforço o que o Baltazar disse neste post, o manual está claro.

O sinal pwm tem que ser 0 ou 10V. Na figura 2 tens o gráfico que mostra isso mesmo.

Basicamente o que fizes-te ao varia o potênciometro da corrente para o máximo, foi compensar o facto de estares só a enviar 5V para a entrada do meanwell.

Eu tenho um circuito mas com ampop.

Como não estás nada à vontade com electrónica, tvz seja melhor usares os esquemas do mosfet.

No entanto, assim que encontrar, vou colocar aqui o esquema.

Para já, fica com esta referência:
http://www.play-hookey.com/analog/no...amplifier.html

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Fabricio, reforço o que o baltazar disse neste post, o manual está claro.
> 
> O sinal pwm tem que ser 0 ou 10V. Na figura 2 tens o gráfico que mostra isso mesmo.
> 
> Basicamente o que fizes-te ao varia o potênciometro da corrente para o máximo, foi compensar o facto de estares só a enviar 5V para a entrada do meanwell.
> 
> Eu tenho um circuito mas com ampop.
> 
> Como não estás nada à vontade com electrónica, tvz seja melhor usares os esquemas do mosfet.
> ...


Contactei um especialista em arduino, ele esta fazendo um shild personalizado para esse meu caso, esta desenvolvendo um shield que converterá 0 e 5 para 0 e 10... Assim que tiver pronto postarei aqui...

Abs..

----------


## António Vitor

> Contactei um especialista em arduino, ele esta fazendo um shild personalizado para esse meu caso, esta desenvolvendo um shield que converterá 0 e 5 para 0 e 10... Assim que tiver pronto postarei aqui...
> 
> Abs..


um shield é bem pensado, para cada pin pwm usado terá de amplificar para 10v.

já te envio o programa, alterar para txt para o forum permitir

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> um shield é bem pensado, para cada pin pwm usado terá de amplificar para 10v.
> 
> já te envio o programa, alterar para txt para o forum permitir


Muito obrigado, vou esperar seu novo código  :Big Grin: 

Uma curiosidade, seus leds xpg e xre funcionam em que amperagem?

----------


## António Vitor

aqui fica o ultimo programa, não tenho mesmo tido nenhuma paciência para isto...ok tembugs....
mas funciona...

e o ficheiro que alterei para o lcd....
na libraries...



> //RS, RW and Enable can be set to whatever you like
> int RS = 38;
> int RW = 41;
> int Enable = 39;
> //DB should be an unseparated group of pins  - because of lazy coding in pushNibble()
> int DB[] = {34, 35, 36, 37};  //wire these to DB4~7 on LCD.


somas 30  aos pinos tradicionais e tens os pinos para controlar o lcd

exemplo: pin 4 passa a ser o 34 libertando os pwm
pin 11=41 etc...

atenção já fiz isto há algum tempo, é tudo de memoria,  e pode estar a atraiçoar

----------


## António Vitor

atenção que os outros pinos continuam a ser os mesmos,  o  analógico continuaa a ser o pin 0...para os botões se não me engano.

E então como vai isso?

Se usares a livraria antiga não  sei como o  programa se vai comportar, pode até funcionar mas aí tens poucos pins para  o pwm

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> atenção que os outros pinos continuam a ser os mesmos,  o  analógico continuaa a ser o pin 0...para os botões se não me engano.
> 
> E então como vai isso?
> 
> Se usares a livraria antiga não  sei como o  programa se vai comportar, pode até funcionar mas aí tens poucos pins para  o pwm


Olá, esses últimos dias estão sendo corridos, acabei que nem consegui prosseguir com o projeto.... Ainda essa semana farei novamente os testes e lhe digo...

Valeu pela ajuda...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Uma dúvida sobre bitola dos fios de alimentação....

Cada calha terá 36 LEDS sendo que para cada 12 leds terei um driver os ligando em série. Estou querendo comprar um cabo que tenha 6 vias para ligar 3 driver a cada calha sem ficar muitos fios soltos. O fios fios que estou mencionando é para ligar os leds a saida de cada driver.

Procurei parar comprar mas fiquei com a dúvida da espessura (bitola) em mm que cada fio tem que ter sendo que a corrente será no máximo 1000 ma, 43,2 v e 36 w.

Achei um cabo de 8 vias onde cada fio tinha 0.25 mm, parecendo aqueles fios usados para rede. Será que eu poderia usar esses fios de 0.25mm?

Pensei em usar cabo de rede já que tb tem várias vias, suportaria ou poderia derreter ou entrar em curto?

Quero ter uma margem de segurança, alguem tem alguma sugestão?

Se poderem me ajudar nos conectores que poderei usar...

----------


## António Vitor

> Uma dúvida sobre bitola dos fios de alimentação....
> 
> Cada calha terá 36 LEDS sendo que para cada 12 leds terei um driver os ligando em paralelo. Estou querendo comprar um cabo que tenha 6 vias para ligar 3 driver a cada calha sem ficar muitos fios soltos. O fios fios que estou mencionando é para ligar os leds a saida de cada driver.
> 
> Procurei parar comprar mas fiquei com a dúvida da espessura (bitola) em mm que cada fio tem que ter sendo que a corrente será no máximo 1000 ma, 43,2 v e 36 w.
> 
> Achei um cabo de 8 vias onde cada fio tinha 0.25 mm, parecendo aqueles fios usados para rede. Será que eu poderia usar esses fios de 0.25mm?
> 
> Pensei em usar cabo de rede já que tb tem várias vias, suportaria ou poderia derreter ou entrar em curto?
> ...


usei cabo de rede para todo o circuito 24v dos meus leds...
isto a 700 mA aguentam bem...não aquecem portanto.

agora mais tensão e potencia não faço ideia....
só experimentando...

Mas dúvido que cabo de rede sirva para o teu caso...


só testando com um dos teus drivers... no máximo
depois mede a temperatura mesmo com os dedos...depois de umas horas de funcionamento.
se estiverem á temperatura ambiente, aguentam.

toma nota que o dobro da espessura vais ter 4x mais capacidade...
acho eu...
seria preferivel usares um de 0.33 ou mesmo 0.5, se existissem...

pi*r^2
estarei errado?

portanto se usares tipo 0.33 para cima estarás safo comparando com o meu sistema.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Aqui tem uma tabela que indica para cada diâmetro +/- de condutor qual a amperagem que aceita:

American Wire Gauge table and AWG Electrical Current Load Limits with skin depth frequencies

Como podem ver para 0.25mm só vai até 860mA logo um pouco abaixo dos 1000mA requeridos. Terás de procurar um cabo com condutores no mínimo 0.28mm.

Quanto a fichas o ideal para ligar é isto (eu uso destas mas a versão só para 2 condutores):



Mais bonitinhas (um pouco mais caras geralmente) e com versão para painel do lado da calha pois como são redondas mais simples de aplicar tendo só e fazer um furo são as fichas DIM (aguentam bem 1A):



Para maior amperagem (até 10A) já temos de ir para algo assim:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Aqui tem uma tabela que indica para cada diâmetro +/- de condutor qual a amperagem que aceita:
> 
> American Wire Gauge table and AWG Electrical Current Load Limits with skin depth frequencies
> 
> Como podem ver para 0.25mm só vai até 860mA logo um pouco abaixo dos 1000mA requeridos. Terás de procurar um cabo com condutores no mínimo 0.28mm.
> 
> Quanto a fichas o ideal para ligar é isto (eu uso destas mas a versão só para 2 condutores):
> 
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado. Achei com 0.3, usarei.. Grato...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.


Recomendo-te os XLR, os tais com mts pinos redondos. A ligação é simples e pratica.

Atenção ao retorno!!

O fio de retorno, a massa, vai suportar o somatório dos 3 canais. Portanto, não uses um só fio no retorno.

Ou seja, se usares um cabo de 6 fios, 3 ligam às saidas positivas dos meanwell, e os outros 3, podes junta-los todos e ligar à massa, ou até mesmo, trazer cada um individualmente a cada negativo dos meanwell.

Digo isto pq podes ser levado a considerar um cabo de só 4 fios, o que seria valido, desde que pelo menos um dos fios, suportasse 3A.

Abraço

Abraço

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas.
> 
> 
> Recomendo-te os XLR, os tais com mts pinos redondos. A ligação é simples e pratica.
> 
> Atenção ao retorno!!
> 
> O fio de retorno, a massa, vai suportar o somatório dos 3 canais. Portanto, não uses um só fio no retorno.
> 
> ...


Não entendi muito bem, quando fala ligar o negativo a massa? Oq seria "massa"?

Oq esta falando é que posso juntar os 3 negativos e ligalos a um único fio negativo a um dos drivers?

Ou junto os 3 negativos dos leds e tb junto os 3 negativos dos drivers e os uno? é isso?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ignora o que disse, acho que compliquei mais do que ajudei.

Faz o seguinte:

Uma vez que usas 3 drivers por calha, compra cabo com 6 fios. E ligas 2 fios por driver a cada uma das fileiras de leds. Assim não há problemas.

abraço

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Para referência, aquario bem estocado com LED, comparação com antes e depois.

http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index....k-of-the-month

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Para quem poder ajudar...

Estou querendo colocar 1 ou 2 coolers em cada calha, mas só quero que o cooler ligue quando a luminária estiver ligada, estou pensando em usar coolers silenciosos de 220v para evitar ter fontes ou drivers extras...

Como faria para que o cooler ligasse automaticamente somente quando os drivers tivessem mandando energia para os LEDS que serão controlados pelo arduino?

É possível fazer isso? Existe algum tipo de RELE que eu ligasse esse cooler?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm... eu não colocaria 220V na calha, pois se estamos a trabalhar em DC (baixa tensão) nos leds para que arriscar 220V que pode ser muito mais problemático em ambientes húmidos e com agua.


Se queres ligar só as ventoinhas quando os leds estão on, usa uma qualquer saída livre do arduino para mandar um sinal de ON para um relé de 5V e retiras 12V de uma das fontes que alimentas os leds para ligar ao relé e por sua vez a uma boa ventoinha de 12V (de preferência das com ball bearings, são as mais silenciosas)

Para fazeres os 12V simplesmente usas um regulador integrado tipo 7812.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Hummm... eu não colocaria 220V na calha, pois se estamos a trabalhar em DC (baixa tensão) nos leds para que arriscar 220V que pode ser muito mais problemático em ambientes húmidos e com agua.
> 
> 
> Se queres ligar só as ventoinhas quando os leds estão on, usa uma qualquer saída livre do arduino para mandar um sinal de ON para um relé de 5V e retiras 12V de uma das fontes que alimentas os leds para ligar ao relé e por sua vez a uma boa ventoinha de 12V (de preferência das com ball bearings, são as mais silenciosas)
> 
> Para fazeres os 12V simplesmente usas um regulador integrado tipo 7812.



Consigo usar o mesmo driver que estou usando nos meus LEDS para alimentar a ventuinha?

Consigo liga-la apenas usando um rele? Sem usar o arduinos, falo isso para não ter necessidade de passar mais um cabo para essa finalidade, já que colocarei os drivers dentro da calha de LEDS...

----------


## António Vitor

I=V/R   V=IxR  R=V/I

posso estar a falhar a minha noção básica da lei de ohm...
mas vou dar um palpite...

uma ideia...
Em paralelo com o circuito dos leds era capaz de dar,  se tiveres um daqueles integrados que falou o Baltasar (regulador integrado tipo 7812), deveria dar sem relés...desde que este integrado suportasse a tensão de saida do driver...

ou seja em paralelo com o circuito dos leds, terias o integrado e a ventoinha....
agora não sei como se comportaria o driver com estes 2 circuitos em paralelo...é capaz de dar no entanto...

como o consumo deste circuito em paralelo era pequeno não fazia muito problema para os leds, mas talvez tivesses de afinar de novo a saida dos drivers para despejar para o circuito dos leds aquilo que querias...
Esperemos pela opinião de mais pessoas...mais dentro do assunto que eu...

podes usar truques como eu fiz...
tenho a alimentar os bucks e os leds 24v.
usei um buck a ser controlado pelo arduino só para as ventoinhas....

como uma ventoinha gasta pouco não limita a amperagem, e portanto o buck dá mesmo os 24 v que recebe.
agora como baixar dos 24v para os 12v das ventoinhas...
simples 2 ventoinhas em série (tÊm de ser iguais ou seja com a mesma resistência)
funciona...
 :Big Grin: 

não me lembro da tensão de saida dos teus drivers, mas se for tipo perto dos 24v ou ligeiaramente abaixo podes fazer isto... (sem integrados)
 :Big Grin: 
se colocares 3 ventoinhas em série e se tiveres 36 volts, e se estas forem de 12v também dava...
4 se fosse próximo de 48 volts...
mesmo que fosse tipo a 44 volts dava na mesma, porque as ventoinhas funcionam mesmo a 11v...têm alguma tolerância...

agora o problema ainda se mantem não sei o comportamento dos drivers com estes 2 circuitos em paralelo...

sem o integrado e só com as ventoinhas seria melhor, porque haveria menos consumo de corrente, menos amperes, e portanto seria o outro circuito a limitar a tensão e a amperagem...e este ficava bem...

uma ideia para o integrado....
se colocares 2 iguais (tem de ser iguais) em  série, no circuito em paralelo que falei atrás estes partilhavam a tensão (dividia a tensão recebida por 2). E portanto estariam mais proximos da tensão final (e gastariam menos)...

exemplo...
os drivers a despejar 28 volts...
2 integrados de que fala o Baltasar em série a alimentar cada um uma ventoinha...
estes só tinha de baixar dos  14 v para os 12v...
...
é só uma ideia...
o problema dos integrados baixarem muito a tensão inicial, é o consumo destes, e até se for muito poderiam limitar os drivers e a sua capacidade para aguentar com os leds que metestes....

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Depois de muito tempo de construção e quase finalizado resolvi postar a situação atual desse projeto....

Agradeço a colaboração de todos, dicas e sugestões que me ajudaram muito.

Resumindo, estou usando essa luminária DIY com lentes de 45 e 60º no meu reef de 1.76x70x70.

Estou usando no momento 180 LEDS sendo 120 brancos do tipo XP-G R5 e 60 Leds Royal Blue XR-E. Essa calhas usam os mesmo leds das famosas AI. Esse projeto equivale a quase 8 luminárias AI.

Para fazer as simulações do amanhecer, sol do meio dia, anoitecer, luar, ceu nublado, relâmpago etc.. estou usando o NEPTUNE Apex, com 4 canais. Futuramente pretendo usar o Arduino customizavel pelo Android para utilizar até 16 canais, 1 por driver que me dará ainda mais customização.

No momento estou satisfeito, o projeto ainda pode ser adicionado mais 36 leds creio que não serão necessários já que atualmente uso 30% do brilho total dos Leds Brancos e 40% dos azuis e mesmo assim fica muito forte.

A temperatura da agua com a calha ligada e desligada varia apenas 0.5 grau. Tenho chiller e nunca esta sendo ligado  :Big Grin: 

As calhas estão com 2 coolers (por calha) sendo que ligam quando a calha atinge temperatura superior a 30 graus controlada por sensor de temperatura TLZ11 12v da coel. As calhas não ultrapassam 35 graus.

Para facilitar a manutenção tanto das calhas quanto do aquario, usei um motor tubular para fazer o suporte das calhas subirem ou descerem.

Abaixo posto algumas fotos.


Dissipador com os leds e sem as lentes



Dissipador com leds e lentes coladas com cola que suporta alta temperatura



Lentes de 45 e 60ª



Calha feita pelo Frederico para acomodar os dissipadores, os furos tortos foi de minha autoria.
Otimo acabamento das calhas



Outra visão da calha



Visão geral com tampa



Visão geral já com os interruptores montados, 1 interruptor por driver.



Visão de cima da calha com tampa e interruptores




Calha com dissipador já montada



Detalhes da passagens dos fios.
Fio preto alimenta os drivers 220 v.
Fio branco com 12 canais para controlar os Drivers por PWM. Atualmente usando dimmer da neptune com apex 0-10 v.
Tb utilizado para alimentar os Coolers 12 v de cada calha



Caixa de controle das luminárias
Utiliza fonte 12 v da mean well para alimentar o controlador da neptune e os coolers. Aproveitei a fonte para ativação dos reles que são ligados por controlador de tempo. 
Timmer para ligar o rele da fonte 12 v.
Reles para ligar os drivers.
Fusível para cada calha led.



Visão das tomadas eletricas e de controle das calhas.




Estrutura de aluminio feita para sustentar as calhas no motor tubular. 
As ligações eletricas nessa foto ainda não eram as definitivas




Motor tubuar emteco utilizado para subir e descer a luminaria Emteco Motores | Motores para Persianas Externas Motorizadas / Automatizadas (Tubulares)




Estrutura para sustentar a luminária no motor tubular

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Sustentação das luminárias com suporte já montados



Estrutura da sustentação das luminarias



Visão geral das luminarias sobre a estrutura de alumínio e sustentada pelo motor tubular
Visão da caixa de controle da luminária acima do aquario, parafusada na parede. Caixa selada com proteção de silicone nas partes expostas que possam sofrer corrosão.



Visão da caixa de controle sobre o aquario



Teste de apenas 3 luminárias somente com os brancos a 80% do máximo.



Teste de apenas 3 luminárias leds brancos e azuis ligados a 35%




Teste com as 5 calhas a 35%, a foto foi tirada de celular e não fica o mesmo tom da cor real.
Os feixes de luz que aparecem na foto não são tão visiveis pessoalmente
Tom azul não é captado tão bem pela foto tirado do celular e acaba ficando roxo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpCc9xqV8Zg
Um pouco no vídeo..


Bom essa foi minha idéia de exemplificar e mostrar o trabalho que foi feito.
Não tenho nem tinha a menor experiência em aquario marinho nem eletrecidade.
Tudo feito com estudo e pesquisa.
Vários ajudaram e muitos contribuiram, agradeço a todos.

Pra fazer é so querer...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Parabéns Fabrício, está tudo com óptimo aspecto.

A calha parece profissional. O layout está muito conseguido e os YT estão d+.


Quanto à calha em si 180 leds x 3 = 540W. Parece-me bem! Já vi aquários de 2 metros a tentarem colocar lá 180.... watts.


Continuo na minha: é uma questão de escala. Não podemos querer passar de 750W (que seria o mínimo para o teu aquário) para 200W de leds. 540W para esse aquário parece dar uma luz excelente!

 :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Fabrício

Muito bom. 
Muito bem estudado. E assim se passou quase um ano... Parabéns pela coragem!

Vê-se que tiveste acesso a pessoas com conhecimento e equipados com tecnologia. Penso que essa caixa em acrílico tenha sido feita em acrílico preto com recurso a tecnologia CNC? Se não foi com CNC, então parabéns redobrados a quem a fez!

Muito bem pensado a forma encontrada para fazer os furos no acrílico.
Em vez de fazer a caixa em chapa mais grossa, colar um taco para ganhar espaço para o furo roscado.

Também estou a usar 2 relés de 12V para activar os drivers dos brancos e dos azuis, aproveitando a fonte de 12V da Velleman para actuar a ventoinha. Mais pormenores para breve.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Essas lentes são mesmo necessárias? Não faz muito efeito de feixe directo?

Podem acompanhar o tópico também no IPAQ.
Montando calha de LED - 200 LEDS x 3W - Finalizado

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Parabéns fabricio!

A tua ideia do motor para subir as calhas é mt boa.

Agora vai dando novidades sobre a evolução e crescimento dos corais.  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Melhor que isto é impossivel!
Muitos parabéns!

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa noite Fabrício
> 
> Muito bom. 
> Muito bem estudado. E assim se passou quase um ano... Parabéns pela coragem!
> 
> Vê-se que tiveste acesso a pessoas com conhecimento e equipados com tecnologia. Penso que essa caixa em acrílico tenha sido feita em acrílico preto com recurso a tecnologia CNC? Se não foi com CNC, então parabéns redobrados a quem a fez!
> 
> Muito bem pensado a forma encontrada para fazer os furos no acrílico.
> Em vez de fazer a caixa em chapa mais grossa, colar um taco para ganhar espaço para o furo roscado.
> ...


Muito obrigado amigo.

Sobre o CNC foi feito por um amigo meu, eu n teria a minima capacidade de fazer isso com acrilico sozinho rs...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Parabéns fabricio!
> 
> A tua ideia do motor para subir as calhas é mt boa.
> 
> Agora vai dando novidades sobre a evolução e crescimento dos corais. 
> 
> Abraço


Muito obrigado.. Em preve posto mais fotos dos corais assim que chegaram e como ficarão..

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Melhor que isto é impossivel!
> Muitos parabéns!
> 
> Abraços!
> António Vitor


Muitos parabéns a vc tb... Vc foi oq mais ajudou nessa empreitada... Sem sua ajuda com certeza não teria saido desa forma...

Muito obrigado mais uma vez e continue sendo essa pessoa prestativa que vc é!!

----------


## Luis Santos

Dos melhores diy que vi até hoje ,muito profissional  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .
Para quem ao principio da empreitada  não percebia quase nada do assunto ,ficou 7 estrelas .

Parabens Fabricio :SbOk:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

mt bom mesmo 
mas o resultado da iluminaçao farece q deixa espaços de falha de luz... :yb665: 

não me levem a mal  mas a luz vem ás riscas ou entao é da foto

mas o diy ér do melhor

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> mt bom mesmo 
> mas o resultado da iluminaçao farece q deixa espaços de falha de luz...
> 
> não me levem a mal  mas a luz vem ás riscas ou entao é da foto
> 
> mas o diy ér do melhor


Pessoalmente não fica aparecente os riscos de luz...
A luminária está a 10 cm da agua, quando regulo um pouco mais pra cima os riscos somem totalmente, deixo assim por enquanto pois estou a utilizar somente 35% brancos e 35% azuis para oplpar energia já que ainda não estou a criar sps...

Assim que tiver mais sps vou subir um pouco e aumentar para 50%..

abs.

----------


## António Vitor

> mt bom mesmo 
> mas o resultado da iluminaçao farece q deixa espaços de falha de luz...
> 
> não me levem a mal  mas a luz vem ás riscas ou entao é da foto
> 
> mas o diy ér do melhor


É também da foto, este efeito com os nossos olhos é menos visivel.
mas trata-se apenas do efeito concentração de luz, e ele não ter construido uma grande calha, mas 3 isoladas...

Se ele não tivesse colocado lentes, era menos evidente, ou se ele afastasse as calhas...

Eu pessoalmente gosto, como ele tem 3 grupos de rocha, pode ficar apelativo, embora quando é só um grupo, fique ainda mais bonito.
O efeito spotlight pode melhorar o aspecto...
depende...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> É também da foto, este efeito com os nossos olhos é menos visivel.
> mas trata-se apenas do efeito concentração de luz, e ele não ter construido uma grande calha, mas 3 isoladas...
> 
> Se ele não tivesse colocado lentes, era menos evidente, ou se ele afastasse as calhas...
> 
> Eu pessoalmente gosto, como ele tem 3 grupos de rocha, pode ficar apelativo, embora quando é só um grupo, fique ainda mais bonito.
> O efeito spotlight pode melhorar o aspecto...
> depende...


Não são 3 calhas, são 5...

Vou tirar uma fotos com as 5 a 100% e 25 cm da agua, não se percebe quase nada de risco de luz...

----------


## António Vitor

> Não são 3 calhas, são 5...
> 
> Vou tirar uma fotos com as 5 a 100% e 25 cm da agua, não se percebe quase nada de risco de luz...


 isso, era como eu pensava, basta alguma distância...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Nas fotos realmente dá a ideia da luz ser demasiado concentrada, notando-se os feixes de cada calha, mas como o Fabricio falou, as fotos foram tiradas com telemóvel, no vídeo a luz parece muito homogénea e excelente.  :SbOk3: 

Mas mesmo que a luz esteja demasiado concentrada, devido a utilização de ópticas nos leds, como as calhas estão suspensas num suporte que dá para elevar ou baixar, basta subir uns centímetros a calha para o (eventual) problema ser resolvido.  :SbOk:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

O uso das lentes no meu caso se fez necessário pela altura do meu aquario que é de 70 cm, creio que se não utilizasse as lentes o PAR no fundo do aquario seria muito pouco, por isso essa escolha...

Certo ou errado so o tempo me dirá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Fabrício, quanto que te custou essa calha feita de suporte para os dissipadores?

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Fabrício, quanto que te custou essa calha feita de suporte para os dissipadores?


N lembro bem, mais foi em torno de 800 reais.. Oq estou falando é o acrilico preto...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Era isso mesmo que eu estava falando... 800 cada uma?

Abraço e parabéns pela montagem!

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Era isso mesmo que eu estava falando... 800 cada uma?
> 
> Abraço e parabéns pela montagem!


800 em todas

----------

